# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 12



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

happy


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Me first again yaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning everyone

Thanks popsi for the advice.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello michelle How r u this morning hun ??


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ebonie

How are you.  I'm in work bored out of my head.  Things get quite quiet before xmas.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im onlline looking for some bargains for xmas   then i am going to finish my puttng my trimmings out  

Good job u got the net isnt it if ur bored in work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

lifeline.

I can't get motivated at all for xmas


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww    its hard isnt it to get motivated   what about u and hubbie going somewhere wheres theres a xmas theme just to try and get u in to the xmas spirit u never know u might get a bit excited, even kara hve got her tree up  
Well done kara on putting ur tree up hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hubby is putting tree up next week.

I just want to cancel xmas after the sh*t year i've had.  Never mind i'm not going to be woeful.  I'm going shopping next monday in your neck of the woods with my mate.

Looking forward to our next meet


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww just try looking at it like its the end of the bad year and its in with a new year for you which will be a good year 2009   
Ohh are you ull be spent out then   im going down later on this week   god help me 
Next monday im having my hair done and then i have my works do


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning ladies

well hope your all ok, i am not happy as i am laid up with the flu ! feel really rough i am even off work and i am NEVER off work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

popsi hun sorry your ill

michelle 2009 is gona be a great year,  felt you are many many times

ebonie hiya hun, point me in the way of bargains, i need a kite for my bro


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol i havent found kites while searching for bargains, but i googled quick and found this some nice ones on there http://www.kiteshop.co.uk/xcart/home.html

Aww im sorry ur not feeling well popsi i hope u start feeling better soon hun   

/links


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls.. ebonie any good bargains to be had


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a cracking bargain in argos xbox 360 on its own is roughly £130..00 well i had four games 
star wars lego, kung fu panda, wire less controller packaged at £68.00
project gotham racing 4, sonic tennis, these games are about 39.00 each and in argos i had them alll for a grand total off wait for it (drum roll)
--

---
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

_
-
-
-
-
-
-

[fly]£149.00[/fly]
For it all you wouldnt guess im very pleased would you  well actually i cant take the credit for finding that cause my sister phoned me up from argos abut 20 mins and told me the offer and i asked her to pick it up for me  thats what sisters are for  

what about u popsi have u finished ur shopping hun??


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

great bargain ebonie, could you do my shopping for me


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ill do u a deal michelle you come and do my cleaning   and ill do your shopping   ive stopped and started all day with one or other lol and i keep getting drawed back to ff     
so im off now to try and finish my mansion   ill be back later   husg emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wow !!! em thats one hell of a bargain love, nope ive not finished mine, i am looking for a bargain 32inch LCD television at the moment, but not in the mood today but need to get it sorted this week x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi have you tried tesco and i saw someting about comet and tvs


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

popsi morrisons have a deal on a 32" tv 

emma im gonna wait til after xmas 4 an xbox, we gonna buy one for josh from the babies, or do u think we should get it now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168741.0

kelly go look at this thread its brilliant i done it for jack he was so emotional he had tears in his eyes and i did  id get it now kelly thats a cracking bargain


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, you girls have been chatting loads today!  I'm feeling a bit behind with Christmas stuff and I've been off work for weeks, lol.  How useless am I?! 
Still haven't done my cards, no decs or tree yet.

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Emma thats fantastic!!!! Josh loved it, thank u x

Laura im the same, i havnt done any shopping, we pt up the decs yesterday tho, when do u go bk to work?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

popsi im ill too ...i now have chest infection so havnt done much today just put oustide lights up


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. bless you   its a rotten thing to have, i think i will be going to docs tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

miriam sorry to hear your not well hun

popsi how are you hunni

hiya to everyone else

i have a hangover, think im enjoying my break too much now lol, have af from hell at the moment too


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. you enjoy your hangovers whilst you can honey x sorry to hear about your af mine is due this week too

well i am still feeling terrible off to the doctors later in case i have infection x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi best to get checked out


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

doctor says its bronchitus, i am not happy at all and have      all afternoon, work were a bit arsey when i rung and asked was i still going away the weekend and as i said i am on leave friday and monday and will make that choice when it comes, it makes me mad i have not missed a day with my ME in two years and now this   ... think i will print the article on sky news off about the mum who helped her daughter commit suicide yesterday due to ME maybe then they will realise how much i bloody struggle and dont take the p!ss !!! sorry girls needed to rant through the tears xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni

that is nasty, i know

you rest up and sod work


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

popsi, sorry to hear you have bronchitis. I've never had it but it sounds quite bad.  Take lots of rest and don't worry about work.  

Miriam, are you feeling better today?

Kara, is your hangover better now?  

Hi everyone else  

Well, I've done the Christmas tree today so am getting there with Christmas.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura well done hun on putting up that tree

how are you feeling? you going back yo work tomorrow?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

miriam sorry to hear you are not feeling well hope you feel better soon. 
popsi must be awful to have bronchitis hope it gets better soon.

laura well done on putting up your tree. i still haven't put mine up yet!

how is everyone tonight.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, back at work tomorrow  
Not looking forward to it but at least it's only about 2 weeks til Christmas when I'm off again for a week or so.

Well done on your follow up Queenie, sounds really good and you sound very positive.

I've booked an appt and it's on 6th Jan which is fab. I'm hoping something can be done so that I produce more follies, eggs and embies too.  Only 5 follies, 2 eggs and 2 embies last time.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think I'm on my own on here tonight!
Hope Miriam and Popsi are ok and not feeling too poorly.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura i hope today goes ok for you

miriam and popsi hope your ok girls

im off crimbo shopping and then coffee with michelle


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

well no improvement my end as of yet and now AF from hell has arrived to make things even worse   think we are going to have to cancel our weekend too, but the hotel have been wonderful and said it could all be transferred over to January which was brilliant as £500 quid was a lot to bloody loose !!! 

kara hope you enjoy your shopping and gossip with michelle honey

miriam .. how are you feeling now x

emma..  where are you you are very quiet

laura.. how are you feeling 

lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls   im here, Im ok just been busy and last night i slept from 6.00pm till 9.pm   i  needed sleep before work  ,

Sorry to hear that u r not well popsi and miriam    hope u both get better soon  

Gutting to hear that u had to cancel ur weekend but its good that they have transferred it for you popsi 

Im glas to see some people are getting in the xmas spirit putting their trees up   speak soon girls im of to watch santa claus the movie when darren comes in   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

had a lovely day barr the shopping as i hate it

god me and michelle can talk

popsi glad the hotel have been good

ebonie hun your ticker is scaring me

where the heck is everyone


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, I'm here!  Although off out to pick up a chinese in a minute.  We really shouldn't be having a take away on a week night but DH fancied it and I gave in really easily  

Work was fine today, didn't do much.  Just checked my e-mail, chatted with my colleague then left early and met DH for a coffee!  I'll start doing some proper work probably Friday/Monday.

How are you Kara? Glad you & Michelle met up today.

It's quiet on here again tonight.  

Popsi- sorry you're still not feeling well

Miriam, are you ok hun?  You've not been on here for a couple of days now I think.  Hope things are going ok.

Hi Emma, Christmas films are great aren't they


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad it went ok for you hun and hey no need to over work lol

everyone seems to have disappeared lately wonder why


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i better go and jump in the bath , hope some of you are around later for a chat


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here   im feeling loads better now my antibiotics have kicked in ive even been out shopping with mum and dad ....hope you feel better soon popsi were you supposed to go away on fri or tomorrow? glad work was ok laura


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam glad your feeling better, my doc would not give me antibiotics till results of swab was back on friday said it was more likely to be viral bronchitus and the cough would last about 3 weeks    great !! supposed to be going away on Sunday


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats not fair what a ****e doctor! im using antibiotics of denist i was given incase my abcess comes back couldnt be bothered to que at my drs lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam

your mad hun, you might need a different type, get your **** to the docs


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. well if they are working miriam !! 

i dont mind really as if i dont have a bacterial infectoin there is no point having them and with my ME its not good to have the for the sake of it as i may need them in the future (if you see what i mean lol)

oh girls i have just found this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no not santa lol

santa came to where i live today, no present though


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

loving the santa    if i went to drs kara they only would of gave me the same amoxicillin 250s they have done the job as feel loads better already  ...i was couging up some vile stuff so defo had an infection


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your a braver girl then me 

still no news on my pre op, think i will call again in a week or so lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara .. santa would not give you your prezzie today lol its for christmas day silly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

of course, god im such an **** sometimes lol

i like this one **** **** ****


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

are you trying to get a pre-op cancellation then.. keep phoning you might be lucky as its christmas


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't think there is such a thing but last time i called they said the pre op shoud be in jan so i am assuming i wll get a good few weeks notice


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ahh here you all are LOL

Popsi .. hope you will make it for the weekend hun  

Miriam, glad you're feeling better but do you have enough tabs to complete a course?

Laura, breaking in gently is good.

Ebonie, I got excited at the santa thingy LOL  Sent it to my little nieces and nephews.

Haven't put tree or any decs up yet.  Had hair coloured yesterday ... was sooooo overdue I really looked my flipping age!!!  

OMG Woolworths is closing .. that is sooo sad after all those years .. things are looking grim


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how are you andi? i got more than enough 7 day coarse 3 times a day and another pack if my abcess comes back


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

where the hell has everyone gone to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

feels like everyone has gone awol

how are you popsi?

i have been to the vets with rex for his booster jab and to the hairdressers for a strand test which failed, it went orange and snapped so black hair it is then, its fading quick now but my roots are showing lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Helllo girls   im here sorry i have been quiet the last couple of days, But thats all i have been doing in the evening before i go to work is sleeping   i dont normally sleep like that   never mind im off now till tuesday as i have tonight off Yippee  

Aww gutting about ur strand test kara but i think ur meant to stay with black hair hun   

popsi u feeling better ?

andi isnt it lovely i was very emotional watching it  

miriam glad to hear ur feeling better   

Hope the rest of u are ok??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

do you feel better now ebonie?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah i feel good   if i go quiet later its cause i have fell asleep again   i reckon darren is drugging me to keep me quiet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey if he is can i come over lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ill ask him if he has enough for you if he has yeah u  can


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wicked i will be with you in an hour lol

i have some cider in the fridge, i might have a glass while i watch eastenders


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i have some wine as well going to open a bottle now soon   
ok see u in a hour kara   ill even let u share my wine with me


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girlies

well i am not any better at all   not happy and getting frustrated as i have so much i need to do but an unable to do anything !!!! 

your cider/wine sounds nice girls, but i am off alcohol at moment, and food and anything other than stupid paracetamol for temp and neurofen for af from hell !!!! 

sorry i am an right grump i know .. but on a more positive note i did actually order my mums prezzie today a lovely samsung 32 in lcd tv and its getting delivered on saturday which is great !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww sorry ur still feeling crap popsi   i hope it goes soon for you hun   

Oh well at least u have got one pressie   did u have a bargain after ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah it was not bad £150 quid off ( so they say lol i am synical lol !!) .. 

gutted we have had to postpone our night away tho,.. but hey i now have to get balloons and banners and cake etc if we staying home in our P.J's dont mean it cant have a party feel to it lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all,
Popsi sorry you're feeling so poorly.  Yes, def agree you need to bring the party to you if you can't make it for your weekend away.  Balloons, party poppers, lots of nice food, good music etc etc... go for it!
Em, don't blame you falling asleep.  It's so flipping cold that all I want to do is sit on the sofa, eat & chill out! Good that you are not working over the next few days.
Kara, black hair suits you.  What colour is it naturally?

I'm about to go & cook dinner. Pasta with leeks, ham and peas plus quite a bit of grated cheese.  I made it for the first time last week and DH loved it so doing it again.  Very tasty but not healthy at all with all the cheese!

Will be back on later.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura.. who cares about healthy at christmas !! worry about that in the new year, it sounds lovely you enjoy x

kara.. someone is telling you your hair is supposed to be dark honey .. i think it looks really fab anyway x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

popsi sorry to hear you are poorly and will miss you night away. i agree you must bring party to you. have loads of fun.
miriam glad to hear you feeling better.
laura glad your first day went well and that you took it easy. 
kara sorry your stand test didn't go well- black in the new blond!!

hope everyone is well had hi to you all


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara when you talk about pre op appointment what will they do at that app. when dh ahd his pre op app it was to have bloods and MRSA swabs done. these only last for 1 month and op has to be done with in the month. dh has to have his done again due to his op being cancelled 3 times. if yours app is the same then once you get pre op app your op will be within a month.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls, 

How are you all?
Haven't posted for ages as I've ben really busy and out nearly every night!! It's chaotic!!!!

Looking forward to the next meet, it's good to see Michelle posting.

I've booked my baseline scan today for Jan 12th, everything going to plan so far.

Lisa.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa wow good luck with your baseline

queenie yeah pre op is too take blood and go through the op,  ive had an op 5 weeks and closer after a pre op. where is your hubby having his op?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's Friday    
What has everyone got planned for the weekend?
We are off out for a drink then a curry tonight.  I'm not feeling well though, sore throat has turned into a cold and headache.  
Popsi, are you feeling any better today?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

laura enjoy ur curry tonight hun   sorry to hear ur not feeling well this virus thing seems to be doing its rounds on ff dont it   

How is everyone else this evening ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what a **** day in work, talk about back stabbers

as always i didn't let it brew and confronted him, or course he denied it. he grassed me up for my internet use and the fact im on salary and he is now!!!!jealous i think

boss just said be more discreet!!!!

anyway i stayed later today to prove a point

gona chill and eat sweets now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww sorry hun they are being nasty in work  there are a lot of back stabbers in this world unfortanetly   but am glad ur boss said just be more discreet   nice boss u have there kara  
enjoy ur sweets hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im just ****** my boss has no back bone. i wish there were rules at least i could follow some

i have an interview on monday but the thing that puts me off moving jobs is the fact they know about ivf etc and of course maternity benefit which i could lose elsewhere

will still go and see about the job, doubt they would pay as well either


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

kara.. i am sorry you had a pants day !! and what a lowlife that other person is, i always think people who meddle in matters that dont concern then must have very very sad lives (and probably a small dick too lol !!) x dont let them get to you honey .. see what the new job has to offer, where is it honey 

emma.. what u up to babe.. are you nearly sorted for christmas now chick  

laura.. hope your curry and few drinks were nice huny xx

miriam.. how are you feleing now x

lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi you are so right, what a prick (a little,tiny one lol)

im gona log off soon and chill with luke and watch eastenders at 10pm, im loving it at the moment

i watched the pregnant man last night ( i don't see him as a man ) and i have to say it opened my eyes alot, get this the mother (the females who did not give birth!) breast fed!!! did anyone know this is possible?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hi girls 
well i had a weird dream the other night   I dreamt of three people getting pregnant and having babies  oen of them was darren   yeah and he gave birth to it how the f..k can he do it and i cant   the other one was my mum who have had a hysterectomy and she is 63  and the other person wass my sister which is still possible   but the funniest one and weirdest one was darren dont ask me how the baby came out cause it was a natural birth


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara i watched that too    emma your nuts   ive had real busy day shopping for hours my feet were killing ! i think i felt baby move last night about time too !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the bit that got me was when HE/SHE said i have spoken to alot of men that would happily carry a baby for their wife if they could

he isn;t a he but wants and is legelly a he!!! and wants to be the first pregnant man yet he is not a man thats what i don't get also he met his wife when they were both women so does that make him a lesbian? very confused


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

better go and watch eastenders


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls could not watch the pregnant man sorry .. its just not right at all !!! its me i know but too weird and confusing for the poor children

emma.. me and John are     at your dream, poor darren where on earth did it come out from    

miriam.. glad your feeling movements honey its so exciting xx

anyone have snow this morning girls it was lovely and white here


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont know where it came from popsi but it was a very strange dream indeed   its a shame he couldn have one for me mmm maybe he can   pmsl

Snow   nope we had rain this morning popsi no snow here   ur lucky to see snow lol
we have had loads of frost the last couple of days though do that count


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. no sorry frost dont count !!! when john came home from work last night he said it was snowing in work and i did not believe him (as only 4 miles down the road) then when we went to bed at about 1am it was all lovely and white


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

U jammy bugger   what the weather like with u now??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i want snow! weve only had frost so far  what did darren make of your dream emm ? maybee its a side affect from those pills hes drugging you with that keep making you sleep


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hey miriam ..  you could have a point there  

ems .. its absolutely pi$$ing down


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl he was laughing and said u must be of ur head girl lol 
Mmm yeah it could be side effects from them lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well im knackered tonight too emm lol going to watch bad santa now and do some wrapping..looking forward to doing nowt tomorrow ! you still rough popsi?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. yep sure am   .. thats the think with my M.E. also everthing takes bloody ages to get better


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ur getting in the mood for xmas are u miriam   

Ohh  bless popsi do u take a tonic or something to try and buck ur immune system up


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah em i do take a tonic sometimes will get one next week now, last time i got really ill i had prozac to give me a bit of a boost, i was mortified as thought they were only for depression lol !!! but nope i admit i was wrong they were a pick me up, but i will not need them again now i know how to control the illness


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aw bless take anything hun to get ur immune system back up and running   it is a surprise the different thing these tablets are for   I hope ur just going to chill out this weekend


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know .. but with ME its just something i now have to manage and listen to my body. yes chilling this weekend going to pack some prezzies and make a big fuss of john


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone wana check out my lovely ticker!!!!

yep i have my pre op on the 7th jan woo hoo at long last, im in work and got luke to open the letter


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yay that is fab news kara, u can have a fab xmas and new year and then u will be starting the new year on a positive


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep i sure will

think i will arrange another amh test as mine is over a year old now, hoping i can have blood drawn the same day

so who wants to place a bet on when the op will be?

queenie is your hubby's op in cardiff? how much notice did he get?

im in work and online, arent i naughtie


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations Kara - thats fab news.....  
25 days will fly by now. What a great way to start 2009


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah woo hoo

7th jan, thats a month sooner than i thought, this means hopefully the op will be in feb, recovery march start down reg april.

why im getting excited about something i know will hurt amazes me lol, thank god for morphine


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara... you know how happy i am for you honey   i have a feeling this is gonna be THE one !! ah to hell with being naughtie on the internet in work !!!

whats everyone up to x

x factor final tonight ladies, i would like JLS to win but cant see it x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im feeling very postive to be honest and i pray this is the one but i know all to well it might not be. IT HAS TO BE THE ONE

i hope i can get out of work and home in time for x factor


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im not doing a lot j is with darren , Im chilling out was supposed to be going down our friends house for a hour but changed our minds   yip x factor here we come i wil be opening a bottle of wine this evening to celebrate who ever wins  
Kara your looking very peaky hun i think u need to leave work earlier   2009 will be ur year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think your right

i parked my car not in the car park so i could get away lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol so do u reckon u will be home in time ?? #

wheres the rest of u girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope so lol

gona try and sneak off soon

we have a works crimbo do next sunday, better get the glad rags out


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

mm hope u will get home for x factor ,
yeah better get them ready kara  
ive got my works do  on monday   my clothes are ready   for once


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls 

sorry i here i fell to sleep and slept a whole hour and did not cough !!!! i have a glass of cider and a topic now to celebrate !!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol   im on the wine i hought  i was on my own then


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

noooo i here lol ...


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg its emotional so far isnt it. i loved jls singing that song it really did bring tears to my eyes


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma    lol... they were good but its so cheesy lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

way way too soft lol

bloody hell get on with some good songs lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara i agree lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone think its quiet here lately

where is everyone.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

alex looks stunning !! but i dont like all the han wavering etc


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

u  two are harsh critics   i love cheesy


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. ems if i not crying its not sad.. remember the original tiny tears here lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

darren would d argue with u on that point


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love cheese but crimbo songs is pushing it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you know shane from boyzone drifts lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg they are the best   no i didnt kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i never use to like boyzone, do now though. great to sing along to in the car

yeah ive seen shane drifting


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !!! i loooooooove westlife and i loooooooove boyzone.. have i died and gone to heaven.. someone please pinch me to make sure


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

that was THE best so far !!!!! go JLS


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i agree that was kinda cool


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im loving it all tonight and that song jls just sung was fabulous  
did u feel the pinch i gave you popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nope did not feel it.. so i must be in heaven


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't like alex's dress lol
omg have you seen who she is singing with!!!!!wow
girls i need to get myself something new for my crimbo party


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. sorry much more impressed with the boys sorry lol

what r u looking or a new frock


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

damn i didnt do hard enough   

I liked her dress i do,, she is in awe of beyonce isnt she !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe hunky men v sexy lady well you have a point lol

dunno, i have loads of things but do i wear a dress or not


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah she was and i sorry i dont like that !! it is off putting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

getting peed off waiting for luke and his mates to decide on what takeaway to get

i have no beer boo boo


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

NO BEER!!!! get them boys down to the shop right now young lady and get some, you cant have xfactor final and no beer


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i totallly agree with u popsi get them down the shop 
omg look at these sad people on here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think he is going soon, i need to practice for party time lol

these people have a sense of humour


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara you do need practice  , i think you should get a nice dress


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

of course i need practice lol, i haven;t drank for oh a few hours lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol yeah she do need practice   
yeah sounds nice a dress !!!
Im shattered tonight girls 
i think im going to watch the second half of x factor in bed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i need to try and fit in a bath

when when when


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres a hour till the final kara u have plenty of time hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i hate wating this hour now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

And me bores me stiffless   darren and j have gone up to bed already  if i go up before it starts i will be snoring away and miss it again   im stopping myself from falling asleep now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i haven't eaten yet boo boo

luke should be home with take away soon i hope


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

what u having 
get in the bath before he comes home with food


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chicken tikka


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Mm sounds nice kara sorry i was slow replying   i was upstairs


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry, but can I remind you girls that this is a forum   we have the chat room with quiet rooms for a chat 
Thanks


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought that general chit chat was exactly what we are doing ?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

we are chit chatting... x factor is a ritual with us girlies and its the final night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell

it wasnt me it was them lol

your gona make me write loads of meaningless rubbish now in a aim to please

well she won, alex is the winning

stop crying ffs


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

5 pages in one night     

Thought Alex was going to pass out or wet herself


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, you lot have been naughty tonight with your x factor chatting!!

I don't watch it really but saw one or two episodes and am glad Alexander won.

I've been shopping this evening in m&s, was open til 11pm. A jumper and 2 pairs of knickers for me!

You are right Kara, it is quieter on here lately.  I reckon everyone's busy with Christmas shopping and christmas do's.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell

if she peed herself that would have been funny

laura sexy knickers?

i need to get some big knickers and a few bits for my op woo hoo


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

just a quickie to say helloooo to everyone hope your all ok

we having a fab day here drinking champers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does this mean

happy 40th birthday birthday for your lovely man?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi honey

it most certainly does  ... he has been VERY spoilt and is having a lovely day


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

John hope your having a great day

Ohh popsi champers hey u are posh aint you  
How are the rest of you girls today ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww bless you ems thank you xx

yes i love champers i have to say .. its the little bit of posh in me lol !!! i have drunk his small bottle now opened a big one lol.. my mum coming up for chinese later i better stop lol !! or will be sleeping by time she arrives

how did j's rugby go honey


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well we was going out of the door at 10.27am and the phone rung to say it was called off   j was all excited as well   never mind we went over my mums and j is now as we speak in the cinema with friends of ours as its his friends 7th birthday today so he was quite happy about that   and we got a few hours on our own   

Mmm id say ud better slow down lol hope u both enjoy the chinese later hun   ud swear it was ur birthday not johns


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww bless him, but at least he got to go the cinema  

lol i know its johns birthday but what sort of wife would i be if i did not celebrate it with him


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

so true popsi 

Hello everyone where are you all to


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm here!

Kara - yes, both kind of sexy knickers, well - sexy for m&s at least!

Can't believe the weekend is nearly over already.

Popsi - souds like you're having fun, champagne is great


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello laura    are u already for xmas hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey hey girls

im home woo hoo

crikey its cold outside. i kinda like days like today as i can cuddle up with luke later


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

welcome home kara  it is freezing outside isnt it, i know what u mean about cuddling up nice to be inside in this weather isnt it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hellooooo ladies

welcome home kara  .. hope your enjoying your cuddles

laura.. yep champers is lush   how are you x

eb.. what you up to chick x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Not alot just finished watching elf which was a good xmasy film   i love xmas films   jack is just chilling out now before he goes to sleep   what about u hun ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

had a lovely chinese.. still drinking bubbly just opened another bottle   and chilling watching sports personality of the year x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

nice in it to be able to chill out    Jack is falling asleep now  so i am going to watch 50 first dates


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww bless him ... i never heard of that prog lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well girls im gona log off for the night

im tired and eating junk lol, i haven't done half of what i said i would do before my op. i know there is still time but i can;t be bothered to decorate either, i will wait for the nursey lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you have been a chatty lot ...im not suprised you have been told off   happy birthday mr popsi   kara brill news you have a date for pre op i so hope the op will be soon after    i watched x factor whilst babysitting and the 10 year old girl had tears in her eyes when owen got booted out...love her !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It is  good  popsi

yeah i think wait for the nursery as well kara enjoy ur early night  

Ohh bless i bet there was a lot of young girls crying


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara... dont worry about not doing things honey you will have plenty of time in the future x just chill hun

miriam.. aww bless em.. hope your ok 

my house is like a tip lol there are balloons banners an prezzies everywhere lol !! oh dear god !! i off to swansea tomorrow to try to do a little shopping then hopefully out for lunch (if i can as still coughing very very bad  )


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry your still ill popsi i bet the champers has helped tonight tho!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive just noticed the christmas effect ...nice not harsh like the halloween one we had


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I could always do a bright red and green style


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no please tony lol save our eyes lol

i had some bad news this morning my dad work mate has died from cancer, he was diagniosed around 6months ago and has locked himself away from the world so no one got to say there good byes. poor jeff my thought are with him, he was a lovely man, very funny and caring

not sure if i will go to the funeral, just don't know


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i wouldnt mind tony the brighter the better   sorry girls (It do look good in here tony thank you)

aww kara sorry to hear of ur dads mate so sad    R I P jeff xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oohhh its a lovely frosty feeling in here Tony, good job we all have warm hearts to keep it snug.. thanks you  

kara.. i am sorry to hear of your Dad's friend honey, its a very very cruel illness at least he is out of pain and suffering now xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

are u not in work today ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

eb

no i have a holiday today been shopping and out for lunch, still bloody rough tho lol x how r u


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been for an interview and its between me and another girl

i won't be able to take it though cause of damn ivf!!!! 

he asked if we had children and i said no but if i get called back i might the ivf and ask if they have any casual work so i could earn some extra, wow what a confidence boost though, he said that he knows he can get cheaper people lol but likes me alot and will short list me with 1 other girl

it could be a good option for the furture too, when we do have kids as its only down the road


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thats good kara.. we all could do with a bit of a boost now and again xxx hope your feeling ok honey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i am fine

my parents are very sad about jeff, more so as no one was able to see him in his final weeks. he didn't want it

think its hit my dad as last year he had his heart attacks


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

its very sad, i know its what he wanted not to see everyone but in some ways it would have been nice for people to have chance to say goodbye 

yes i remember you dad was ill last year and you waiting to see if he would be home from hosptial x we must be grateful for what we have good honey x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we must be and i have to say i am thankful for the good things i have, infertility is the one bad thing the rest of my life is pretty damn good

lotto win could be handy lol. my hair even looks good today after the trim

hows life with you hun? what happens with adoption now?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

kara well done you on your interview, always nice to be told that they think you are great. so sorry to hear about jeff.  

so happy its my last week in work then off for 2 weeks hooray.

how is everyone tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie
how are you>
does your hubby have his op at the heath? how soon after preop is the op?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara,

he has now been given the 16th jan for his op so pre op will be soon as it must be within a month of op. he is at the royal gwent hospital in newport. this will be his 4th appointment for the op i really hope they do not cancel this one. he was told that the mrsa swabs only lasted for a month.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wish i had my op date, they must do things different lol 

fingers crossed this one goes ahead


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

originally he had a pre op date then after his pre op app an app for his op came through. the only reason we know when his op is  is because he phoned up and asked if they had given him a date for op. you could trying ringing and see if they have a date in mind for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think i might well call cause if they are gona give me a date on the pre op day or a week later surely they would know


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

they might do. won't do any harm ringing the worse they can say is they haven't given you an date yet.

where is your op


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my op is at the heath, they have a sugical unit which deals with day surgery only


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that good that you will only be in for the day. dh has to be in for 4 - 5 days.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your poor dh


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well yes but peace and quite for me. lol and the bed to myself.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. i am ok other than still rough !!! nothing happening with the adoption at moment were supposed to be allocated a social worker before christmas but now thats postponed till january  

queenie.. hope the operation goes ahead this time your poor DH


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks,

sorry to hear that sw has been postponed. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

just thought i would pop by before i go out shopping and then meeting lovely michelle

rex has been naughtie, he found his crimbo present and opened it!!! seems he is getting excited lol

this is maybe my last shopping day so hope i don't forget anyone, will have to go through it all at the weekend and get the spare bedroom ready for mil to come and stay

too much too do and not enough time


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello  

Hope everyone is ok?

Kara, sorry to hear about your Dad's friend that's so sad.  
Brilliant that you have your pre-op date now and it's so close   

Queenie, surely they can't keep cancelling your DH's op that's terrible.  I'd be so stressed out getting worked up for the op then having to go through it all again.  Has he complained?

Sorry I haven't been around on here much lately, back in work so less time unfortunately.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

laura work is poo

well i did call today about when i would know about my op and they said probably on the day as it needs to be discussed!!!!weird or what just give me a date

had a lovely time with michelle but this shopping rubbish is driving me nuts


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello ladies..im a bit behind as been real busy shopping ...i will be glad at weekend when everythings done    sorry bout your dads freind kara thats so sad ... has anyone actually done all there shopping and ready for christmas ?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Miriam,
Yep, I finished my Christmas shopping a couple of weeks ago.  Although I keep worrying whether I've bought enough for people and buying bits and pieces extra.
I still haven't finished my Christmas cards though.  Nightmare, I hate doing them and there are so many - can't miss the post though.
And I haven't wrapped any gifts yet so still have that to do.

Kara - 7th Jan will be here before you know it and you'll have the date for your op.  I can't wait til 6th for my appt with JE so we can get going again!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well?
Too much to read back so dont know any of the goss?
Ive been unable to post had a virus on the computer worms and trojan-scary but all sorted now.

Whats everyone been up to?
Ive finally finished my xmas shopping just got to pack it all now.
I went on a girlie weekend just gone, to butlins had a great time but shattered now im home.  Luckily i got 2 weeks off work to recover.

Im doing xmas dinner for 10 people tom.  My parents and grandparents are away for xmas so im doing dinner for them and my sister and her family.  Im quite looking forward to the day.

No other news.  Speak to you all soon.  
Jule xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i haven't done it all yet lol

sod it i say lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura good luck with your appointment, 3 weeks away and mine 3 week tomorrow

jule glad you had a good time hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol me too kara ...im going to finish my cards tonight and ive just done my last amazon order im always so unorgainised    jule hope you enjoy your early christmas i cant wait for my 2 dinners! your appoinments will be here before we know it ..times flying by


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't send cards, gave that up years ago lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bah humbug kara! well i shall be sending you one so dont bin it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol yep i am lol

i like getting them just hate sending them lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls just a quick post hope your all ok  
im feeling rough again   my throat is swollen im shivering been like it al day and i am  aching so much   thats all i wanna do is cry cause i am feeling so crap   love to you all hugs emmaxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma babe.. hope you feel better soon, there are horrible things going round, both me and John are really rough again   lets hope all the germs get bannished before santa comes, you keep warm darling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh emma im sorry you are feeling so yuck hun get some rest if you can


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya kara

woo hoo. !! 21 days to go honey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know 3 weeks today and i should know

been a long time coming i can tell you, fear and excitment is there now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Its sh.t in it feeling rough, i just thank god that j havent caught  anything yet his immune system is good   thankgod   

wont be long girls and 2009 will be here and let the games begin


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

bless J..  he is tough he plays rugby in all weather  

kara.. nerves and excitement is good


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry your feeling crap emm   im the same woke up with bad throat and i only finished my antibiotics monday night!  ive been babysitting all day again then ive had curry tonight for my mums bday ...shes been naughty and had mamogram as found lump in her boob and didnt tell me as didnt want me worrying for 3 weeks ...she ok though been to hospital and got all clear today... i knew something was up when she wasnt in and mobile was off at 845 this morning!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. how are you feeling today  

lots of love to everyone else, i off to work now, late again


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww miriam ur feeling crap again im sorry hun    omg im so glad ur mum has the all clear   aww she kept it secret from you all this time bless her        just thank god its all clear     

im a little bit better than yesterday not much mind, but my brother in law is here as we are having two new heaters put in so i am rather cold now ive got a throw on me on settee lol ive got to go in to work tonight they are going to be struggling either wise, ill be off tomomorrow anyway   

Hope everyone else is ok this morning ??


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there anybody here   im sad and all alone


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh well girls i will be glad to get 2008 out of the way   our bloody boiler have gone my bil was servicing it and he said we need a new one as its very dodgy   so in the new year hes going to fit one for us  


am i talking to myself again


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma sweetie sorry your still feeling ill, hope your ok in work tonight too   you need to look after yourself, and sorry to hear about your boiler too   thats not good !!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your all ok ladies  thats crap emm are you allowed to use it till you get a new one or do you have to freeze over christmas   ive a lot to catch up on her e as been real busy ...looking forward to a nice lazy day and a lie in tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie sorry your rough hunni, get to the docs


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im  better today still got a cold but much better   just as well really as im of out on the pop tonight and we are having a five course meal   me darren and a load of freinds so it promises to be a good night out on the drink  ,



Hope you are all ok love emmaxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sound great emm make sure you dont drink yourself silly till after ...you will never fit the 5 coarses in otherwise    popsi are you hungover lol ?  thanks for my christmas cards ladies they arrived this morning


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Enjoy your night out Em

How are you Miriam, are you feeling the baby move more now?  

DH and I are out for a drink then a curry tonight.  

I'm getting really anxious to get to 6th Jan and start next tx cycle.  We've decided that if it doesn't work and that's our last go then next Christmas we'll go away.  Christmas is hard without little one's I think.

Hope everyone is good?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

jeff got a good send off my dads speech was lovely, i did shed a tear but i do worry my heart is too cold

laura try not to put too much pressure on yourself saying this will be your last cycle, im sure it will be the last for the rught reason (it will work)


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. yes i have suffered all day big time !! ... oh well there was lots of celebrating to do  

kara... glad today went ok xx your not cold hearted at all honey its just so tough what your going thro x

laura.. its too to have plans and limits but i agree with kara it will all be ok next time i am sure xx

ebonie.. have a fab fab time honey xx

lots of love to everyone else xxx off to watch the final of SCD now eating chocolate and having a glass of magners after taking pain killers for head lol.. begining to feel a little human (ish !!) now lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hair of the dog ehh Popsi    Gosh!!  

Laura ... Xmas is hard without little ones but take it as it comes hun ... you never know what next year will bring.

Roll on 2009 ... it has to be better next year!!!

We have a few FF babies being born next year and hopefully lots more healthy BFP's.

Kara, your heart is not cold .... when you've been through all you have ... you have to have a coping mechanism.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are having a wii party


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hello

wheres everyone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here having a tidy up day so i can chill and watch et in a bit


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girlys im here   i just watched the last half hour of et miriam   and yes i cried   How ru all feeling this afternoon!! Im going to be taking darren out in the next five mins and then back to watch olivertwist


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

super quick post as im off to my crimbo do for drunken antics lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope you have a briiliant time kara and get Pi..ed   and dont do anything i wouldnt do


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

that dont leave much not to do emm ...with the time you came in this morning! enjoy kara


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies!

I watched most of ET as well, good isn't it.  Haven't seen it for years.

Seems to be back to strange AF's for me, v v light and only 2/3 days.  Headache's yesterday & today which I think are hormonal related rather than anything else.  And weirdly the flaky, dry skin I've had for years sort of on the sides of my (.Y.)'s has completely disappeared!  Very odd but good.  Don't know what's going on.

Hope you're having a good night out Kara?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=402&Itemid=32

Hope this may help anyone feeling a bit .... Ba Humbug


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it is safe to say i really shouldn;t drink

i have a mega hangover, headache and sickness but it was a good night apart from me getting upset, can;t tell you why as i can't remember

im in work and keep puking


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds like you had an excellent night Kara!  Hope you feel better later.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara sounds like a fab night lol !! and you cant remember which is even better   hope you feel a little more human soon tho xx

ebonie.. thanks for the lovely card honey xx

lots of love to everyone else xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your feeling a bit better tonight kara ...sounds like my kind of night


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls well my foodshopping is done   so im well happy about that  
I hope you are all ok   this evening and u all have a good xmas


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

all ready then are you ?...ive been tidying as dont want to do any christmas eve  ..its soo quiet here tonight


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well i still have a bit to do but not panicking as i was lol, i hoping i can get my cleaning and stuff sorted tomorrow as not to do it xmas eve   cant beleive day after tomorrow is xmas eve   

Yeah it is very quiet where are you all ?? or are u lurking


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol kara must still be rough ... maybee everyones busy wrapping prezzys    ive gone mad on the next sale tonight ...ordered over 200 quids worth


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

You have gone mad miriam   nice to have a spend now and again isnt it    
yeah they must be busy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i was bad opps and went out again (no drink)

my mil is coming today and am i ready for crimbo well nope opps lol

will nip out tomorrow and get the last bits i need and meet michelle for coffee


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, good for you with your online sale shopping.  I didn't realise the next sale had started yet?!  I'm getting on there tonight!

I'm not ready for Christmas yet, presents still not wrapped (well I have done a few).  Luckily we're at mil for Christmas lunch so no cooking for me.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya laura and the rest of you girls well im in work tonight last night though yippee  i have a feeling its going to be a very hectic night though  , Oh yeah did i tell you that we are wearing pyjamas in work   its the theme (twas the night before xmas) as at 12am tonight it is xmas eve   should be a laugh if the shoppers and not so stressed   what are you all doing with ur evening??


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies

just popping in to wish everyone a wonderful christmas and a happy new year. .. this year has flown by so quickly its scary  

hope santa brings you all lovely goodies and you all have a wonderful time with your families, its a time to be grateful for what we have got in our lives  

eb... lol i would love to be in Tescos tonight and see you all in your P.J's lol xx have a great last shift before the big man in red arrives x

miriam .. thank you for your card honey, love to you and bump too  x

andi ... hope your ok and have a nice time x 

kara... drink lots  honey and enjoy x 

kelly, laura, julie, spooks, and everyone else sending you all warmest wishes and love xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

phew thats the present wrapped thank god

think i better go for a bath as i smell lol

well girlies tomorrow is crimbo eve jeez this year has flown by


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

evening all hope your all ok..i cant believe its nearly christmas ...this year has definetly flown by


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

and i only managed to fit in 2 cycles lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well im hoping just the 1 is going to do the trick in 09!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope so hun

op first then fresh cycle with blasts and then i shall be pregnant


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
Is anyone still up or I am on the only one left on here tonight!??

Just got back home as been out with some girls from work.  On the cocktails then some red wine, v nice and lots of food too!

I have to work tomorrow although may do some now and then I won't have too much to do tomorrow.  Feels like no-one should be working on Christmas Eve.

Em, good plan wearing PJ's to work!  Glad it's your last shift, how long are you off for?

Kara, def one cycle and pregnant in 2009 for you.  And for me I hope as one and only cycle left    

Happy Christmas Popsi, Spooks, Queenie, Jule, Kara, Miriam, Kelly, Ebonie, Andi & everyone else on the IVF Wales boards. 

xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im up laura... just been getting my roots done   boooo to working christmas eve thats not fair ... glad you have a nice night out...hope you have a nice cristmas and 2009 will be a lucky year for you too


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww, thanks Miriam.  I hope 2009 will be fab for us all.  Can't believe you're 24 weeks already, how exciting!  Not long now til your 4d scan and hopefully you'll see enough to get shopping for pink or blue!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i know i dont know where the times going   the 3rd will be here before i know it! i really do hope theres lots of bfps next year ...you all deserve it sooo much


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I apologise haven't been round much but so many things going on and been quite poorly but had to wish you all
[fly][/fly]A Very Merry Christmas and may all our dreams be realised in the New Year


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Christmas to you too Scouse. Are you feeling better now?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

merry christmas everyone

i am off to my mums now.. so not online till another day lol 


xxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone, take care 

Michelle


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas ladies xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Wishing you all a fabulous xmas  

Im just waiting now for gavinand stacey to come on  woowooo guess what girls its xmas  is there anyone on line this evening


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

merry christmas girls.

hope you have a good day tomorrow 

love 
queenie


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls   hope you all had a good xmas just popped on while food is cooking then we are of down our friends for the evening hope you all enjoy the rest of it hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi girls,
Wow, my feet are aching after nearly 5 hours in the sales today!!
Got some good bargains though so worth it.

Hope everyone had a fab day yesterday.....

Merry Christmas

xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

5 hours lol did you get some bargains laura? i am lying on settee as think im going to explode my stomach is massive and its not baby its all food


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I know how you feel Miriam, I've eaten far too much!  

Got some good bargains in Debenhams and Howells. Think they were the only shops open today.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas ladies.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so girls how is everyone today?

im shattered and in work which is pretty yuck but luke is cleaning up as we had to move our room round to fit in the new tv lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone is there anyone about this evening or are you all still partying


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

helloooo 

i am here freezing and coughing lol.. how are you honey


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya hunnie im ok thanks just drinking a few cans of bow   get some down you and that will warm u up   its very quiet on here tonight everyone is at partys


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. finding alcohol a struggle today, was hammered last night we did not go out but drunk way too much and were singing to mamma mia and i stood up and fell over i was so piddled lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

sounds like u had a good night hair of the dog will do u good hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... well i have had lemsip, benelyn, anti inflams so i guess a lager and lime is not gonna harm lol !!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

no  i reckon the lager and lime will do u much better than the lemsip and stuff lol
i still got my cold ive had it about a month or so now doing my head in   
Are you of out newyears eve ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

this years colds are a nightmare, they seem to get better and then come right back again   

no not out on new years eve hun, we have not been out since my dad passed away 8 years ago, we all stay in together .. will involve lots of food and alcohol of course   ... what about you


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I think thats the best thing anyway hun id rather have a drink in the house newyears eve 

We are over darrens sisters she is having  party over there, we all normally take it in turns to have a party in each others  houses


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

that sounds fab too.. its nice to be in a house party as its more relaxing i think (and you dont have to kiss complete strangers at midnight  )


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah so true id rather house partys as  well , but when i was single kissing strangers sounded good


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol !!! well i suppose it would but I have never been single (met John when i was 15) so i would not know


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww bless well i met darren wen i was 19 so had a few yrs single   om sound bad dont i


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. not at all honey, we all know your an  ...well i think i may head off to bed soon, as feeling really rotten and achy and shivering, so maybe an early night will be good for me   xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww have a good sleep hun and hopefully u willl feel better tomorrow morning   do u have the flu jab then hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lets hope so xx nope i dont have it em .. maybe i should make enquiries with my M.E. too .. hmmm task for next year


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah maybe u should make enquiries   hope you feel better soon


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,
Have you all gone to bed yet?
I've been packing as off to France tomorrow to see my mum.
Amazing how much stuff we need for just 2 nights, had to get the big suitcase, lol!

Em & popsi, sounds like you two have been enjoying the booze this Christmas.  I drank quite a lot Christmas day but nothing since.  Will have to drink wine in France though - would be rude not to


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

im still here laura   lol i hope you have a fab time in france hun  will do you the world of good 
are u over there for new year


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope, we're back on Tues, very quick visit due to difficulties getting good flights.  We're hiding out at home on new years eve. Just DH, me and a take out curry!  Can't wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey girls how is my ticker looking?

laura i am hoping to do the same new years eve but bet our mates will turn up(all blokes)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

kara do u know when ness is due and did she find out if she is having boy/girl ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ness must be due or even had it by now has she ?? seems a long while ago lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure i can say


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

well if u dont say we wont find out cause she dont post on here or come to meets we will never find out !!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

she was last signed on on 12th august !!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

exactly a long time ago


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well she had her BFP in april so she has probably had it by now... or due anyday


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah thats what i was thinking


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont understand people who completely disapear, i understand that they are busy with different things, but it would be good to have news from them occasionally when we have all supported each other.. but thats just me, dont mean to offend   .. maybe i should go now for a bath lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

No i totally understand what u mean popsi it do annoy me a bit to it only takes a fewminutes to post i completely understand where ur coming from, i agree with u completely popsi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i understand alot less when people disappear after a fail cause that is when i need the support most but for many a fail means they want to get away from it all and a postive means they might feel they are rubbing everyones nose in it, i supose its a hard balance

i know one thing im not normal lol, i think we are all very different people and feel different things and give different things

this board was moving very fast not so long ago yet now things have slowed right down as people are getting on with life and trying to forget i suppose, for me ivf is a massive part of my life, i have been at ivf wales for 4 years in march so whatever happens im here to stay

this is just my personal feelings, whatever way any deals with things is up to them


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Have one of you tried to PM her  she will hopefuly get an email if she has set up notifications


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I do understand that everyone is different, but thats all i am saying is that it would be nice to have a little message saying that everythings ok, Me personally dont think that its to much to ask, or if the person cant get on line then give a message to someone else to post, Its just so nice to hear of a happy ending on here   (Thats only my opinion sorry if it offends any of you ) 

shellbell   i will pm now hunnie goodthinking batman        


So what you girls up to this evening


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey girls stop apologies thinking your gona offend anyone, this is what you think and you are very much allowed to think what you want

you girls know me well enough and know i will speak my mind, of course i wouldn't want to hurt anyones feelings though

i personally feel that coming on here and being able to help people gives a reason to my fails and that helps me


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah i do understand kara, Like me personnaly im at a inbetween in my tx but i still enjoy coming on here cause i feel i have made some good friends on here and hope will be friends for always  what ever the outcome, but it just do upset me a bit when people disapear of the radar but hey i suppose thats life in general    ]
now on to something happier its getting to deep for me   i have to think lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it is getting deep

ok you have smelly feet


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl sorry took so long to reply just took darren up the club an domg its bloody freezing out there !!
brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. sorry for starting this ladies lol !! i feel bad now, i do agree with everyone tho, i understand why people would want a break during dark times, and again during happy times, but its nice just to keep a small contact when someone has a little good news to lift everyone xx

sorry i disappeared ... hubby wanted a  

now you have smelly feel too kara lol ...


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

u make me blush     
dont be sorry popsi like kara said you have got to say what u feel   but i do agree with u   

i reckon kara has a smelly (feel)   popsi get ur words right or is that what ur thinking


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. sorry i meant feet !!!! i been busy remember   .. cooking pizza now worked up an appetite lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no way have you been shagging.....i am so jealous lol

ebonie i was gona say i don't have a smelly feel


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls i have to dash as im leaving work soon (i hope)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

shame on you two leading me astray  

kara why cant u have a sh.g


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

are u coming back online then kara ? 

popsi cook some pizza for me please im starving


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sounds like a good Christmas has been had by all ... I'm glad it's over though.

It is cold isn't it, shame we didn't get snow.

What do you all have planned for New Year's Eve?

I've got sinus pain causing toothache .. wish it stopped me eating!  

Can't wait to get all this 'bad' food out of the way and get back on the healthy road.

You are naughty girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i keep falling asleep

you have a point though maybe i have had one anyway lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry eb.. seen your message too late and now there is no pizza left.. can i offer you a mince pie or some christmas cake or salted nuts or chocolates lol.. i feel munchy tonight so gonna stuff lol 

kara.. i dont think you have or you would know


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you lot have been busy ... come on kara has ness had baby ... at least tell us when it was due    im sat eating nuts ...not the sort popsis just had


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

keep them coming popsi   shame about the pizza though   and i am very thirsty


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam   you will give me a reputation lol ... hows you and bump doing honey

eb.. oh i have enough alcohol for the village in my shed !! john bought so much lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

well whens the party then   and dont forget my invite


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the bump and me are fine ...im finally starting to feel movement and boxing night jeff saw it move out my side  whilst i was laying on settee  ...whenever i call him when im in the bath he always misses it lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

its now till january 5th !!!! so come on lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

wats till january 5th 

aww thats fab miriam jeff seen it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

the bloody party


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww right durr aint i slow so when can we come down


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

not tomorrow as your busy and i working but other than that whenever lol x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ok hun   nibbles and plenty of drink and i am there


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i reckon popsi u should make it a ff party


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

a lady after my own heart


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

exactly are u having a little drink tonight popsi ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yep .. did not have any last night so of course  .. having a lager and lime at the moment, only a few tho as have to drive to work tomorrow


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

damn work is not good is it   at least u can enjoy a bit of a drink


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no i HATE it lol.. have not worked over christmas for about 12 years, but never mind only tomorrow and next friday so i guess i should not complain too much, as john tells me at least i have a job to go back to, as his is worrying being in the car industry


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah thats is s true i guess we shoud be very gratefull and ur only in for one day this week lol im in for two


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am in for two lol.. tomorrow and friday


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

awful that is 
i am in for tuesday and thursday terrible     thing to do to us


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

terrible lol.. sorry for delay john kidnapped the laptop lol.. having a glass of rose now..


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg  john how dare u nick her laptop lol when she is talking to us lol
enjoy the rose popsi lol 
wheres the rest of u girls gone uv all gone quiet ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

do you think we scared them off lol... nah they know us too well  

i am watching the best of the f.. word now... god gordon ramsey is soooo sexy lol .. and can cook too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah i reckon we have come back people  

 omg u reckon hes sexy   im watching the italian 
job thingy on bbc2 theres another chef on there lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well im bloody knackered watching big quiz of the year with smithy on ...hes so funny


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam i am watching that now too ... i love smithy   ( but not in a sexy way i might add lol)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i like smithy but not in that way either but he is really funny isnt he and the xmas special was brilliant wasnt it so funny,,


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought i was gonna be on it they were filming by me lmao but have cut that part out


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i thought it was fab.. seen it christmas eve and christmas night but need to watch it again sober lol !


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol hes great ... this been on ages ..ive moaned for a crispy pancake from chippy so jeffs had  to order stuff so they deliver


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to wish you all a fab new year and say thanx for all your support.   

I hope you all realise how much help you are. Reading all your comments, goings on and general chit chat really does cheer me when times are blue. (though I do feel a bit like a voyeur, watching from a distance!!!)

Hoping for a fab 2009 for you all, with lots and lots and lots and lots of   

Take care  Liz  XXXXX  

 to you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

liz   hi

how are you?

they are a crazy bunch  and i am glad we are of some help


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya liz ...bet of luck for the new year  .. i really hope that there will be bfps all round too


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Kara,

Hope you are well.  Thought we would be starting our treatment in beginning of January but went for meeting on december 9th and were told funding has run out so we have to wait till new financial year - April. Gutted. we were all ready to begin.

Just have to think that what is meant to be will be!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey

that happened before and the first time it happened they have to stop people during treatment!!!!!!

will you be able to start down reg before april as long as ec is in april? we could be cycle buddies, im thinking y ec will be in april


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Am hoping so because Easter Hols start beginning of April. If i can that means i dont have to have so much time off work so would really help, but if i cant then i cant. You know what it is like, once you are prepared you just want to start.

When are you starting down regging?


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

cant imaging how bad that must have felt - Mid cycle!!!!! Nightmare


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i know what its like. when people were stopped half way through it was in the papers 

i have to have my op first so everything is up in the air til i have that over with


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

the not knowing and incertaincy is a killer.

Do you know much about blastocyst transfer. Have tried to find info on tinternet but a bit of a mine field. Is there greater chance of +++++ and can you have 2 returned?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know a little about blastocyst transfer and this is what we are aiming for next cycle regardless of how many eggs/embryos we have, unless we get 2 that is

i know i will be able to have 2 blasts transfer due to all the fails, i know that clinics all over the uk are having to reduce the precentage rate of ivf/icsi twins down to 10% by 2011 i think, so i do think single embryo transfer will become more common. There is a paper publish that states the success rate pre treatment isn't increase by transferring 2!!! no sure if i believe it but the evidence is there.

blastocyst are thought to increase the chance of pregnancy a fair bit but if there are 2 front runners on day 3 they says it best they are transferred as you can risk losing all embryos in the lab.(we will take this risk) i know they look for 10 eggs as ec and at least 8 embryo, blastocyst isn;t for everyone


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

clinic have suggested blastocyst transfer for us. 
am a little worried as i have also read that all can perish in lab as they are more likely to survive in nat environment. 

clinic said we needed to have special circumstances to transfer two but we might be able to persuade them on day. After waiting this long would like to put 2 back to give the most embryos a chance of success.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if blastocyst i would imagine they would do 1 as they are a really high chance of implanting and to be honest i kinda agree with this which might be for selfish reasons really as i would always want 2 due to so many fails as even with a double transfer the chances of both implanting for us is slim and if the single embryo transfer comes in as law this would change things for us alot and probably push us to go aboard for treatment which i wouldn't want

the first ivf cycle tells them alot about how things work, you have a plus as you kinda know how your body respondes to drugs so this is one really good thing

40% of embryos should make blastocyst and i know the lab is first class, also culturing to blastocyst tells them alot about how your embyros develope


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi girls,
I'm back from france, was flipping freezing there too!

Haven't managed to catch up but hope everyone's had a lovely time & had good pressies  

xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome back laura hope you had a nice time in france   so u didnt escape the cold then   


Hello to the rest of you girls how are you this cold evening, the bloody car is white already god help me when i got to go out to wokr after   be freezing cold before i go   hope you have all had a good day


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its freezing emm i dont envy you going to work tell darren to go warm the car up for you   ive uploaded my 20 week scan pic am now trying to take a pic of my belly after getting battries for the camera


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I did say to darren he can warm the car up for me and he told me where to go     cheeky sod in he know i need heated seats on nights like tonight 


Your scan pics look lovely miriam we will have another one on saturday   
get ur belly on here so we can debate how much you have grown miriam


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ebonie.. dont envy you going to work love, its freeeeeezing cold out there    i am snuggled up under a blanket with heating roaring  .. been shopping all day out and about

miriam.. i gonna look at your pics now  

kara.. how are you honey.. your ticker is going fast now only next week x

andi .. hope your ok  

laura.. glad you enjoyed france x

kelly.. hope your ok x

lots of love to everyone else and a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR !!  XXXXX


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww just seen ur belly pics miriam u have grown u look more rounded now as well if u get me  

lol r u rubbing it in popsi   ill be ok when i get there  at least im of tomorrow night


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i think the roundness is food ..  my cat just stood on keyboard lol im sat eating a curry for jeffs bday i will try and post pic of his cake its soo funny hes bout 4 in a baked beans t shirt


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

JUst saw your pictures miriam cant believe how much you have grown since i met you. Time will fly by, you will be really big by the time we meet next.  How are you feeling?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im feeling fine a bit tired but i can handle it .. jeff says im the only person he knows who is wanting to get fat lol  i cant upload pic to thread of his cake   so ive put in gallery


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol just seen the cake miriam it is funny but he is cut in it love the vest  by the way   poor jeff


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Haha miriam loved the cake, ur belly pics are lush btw


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol the mark is on the pic not cake im cutting it soon tho i want some   what possesed his mum to dress him in it im not sure


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

the cake is funny,is he 30 today?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes 30 today so he will be drunk tomorrow night ...we are going over his freinds for little gathering...i will be the sober sensible one for once


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Miriam, good pics ... how funny is that cake  

And, I'm fine thanks, getting ready to start cooking today, DH's niece and nephews are coming for tea  

What are everyone's plans for tonight?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

miriam i love your pics your belly looks fab. love the cake for jeff.

kara not long to go now till your pre op. my dh pre op is on tuesday

hope everyone is well and not too cold. we are off to friends house in newport tonight for a few drink and a take away. what is everyone else up to


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

all your plans sound lovely...

and.. enjoy with your nieces and nephews i am sure it will be fun x

eb.. enjoy your evening honey hope work was ok x

kara.. what you up to honey xx

queenie, miriam, kelly, laura and everyone else.. hope you have lovely evenings

we are not going out ... made some nice buffet food and my mum is coming up, got a few bottles of spakly stuff in the fridge amoungst other things so should be a good night, too cold to go out anyway !!

lots of love to everyone and i wish you all a happy and peaceful 2009 xx hope all your dreams come true and take some time to remember all the special things we already have in our lives right now xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you found the cake amusing   im up jeffs freinds for house party i can eat myself silly whilst they all drink ... hope you all have a nice night ...i wish you all loads of luck for 2009   i never thought i would be pregnant this year on last new years eve so ladies anything can happen


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

We are doing buffet food tonight at home just me and DH.  First time not to do anything or see anyone but im quite loking forward to staying in.  Ive been to work today so feel shattered.  Plenty of drink here to keep us going and hopefully keep me awake.  

Hope everyone has a lovely evening whatever you all are doing.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone.

We're walking down to the pub for a few drinks then picking up a chinese on the way back.  Should be good, just DH and me so I'm looking forward to it.

Can't wait for 2009 to start!!!

Have a great evening everyone, talk to you next year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive just got in from work and feel really ill, my throat is so sore and painful

i am a little cry on the way home. dh and i have made a deal if not pregnant this time next year we will go away


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara big big    to you darling, remember you dont need to be pregnant to have a family.. but you will be xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are so true hunni

but i do want a pregnancy above all else at the moment

so could you be a family this time next year as things seem to have moved fast


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i truely  hope you reach your dream love i really do xx

yep we certainly could without doubt if things go to plan


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow wow wow that is so good

you must be so looking forward to 2009 hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

its a afraid nervous kind of excitment love .. more scared at the moment  

what time is your appointment next week honey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni i suppose that is so normal

my appointment is at 1615pm i so hope they give me a date, its been over 28 weeks since my last cycle (i know as ravan and me had et 2 days apart and she is 28 weeks pregnant) so im raging to go


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

the break may well have done your body the world of good.. this could all be for a reason honey, i believe everything is xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

like you i believe everything happens for a reason

gtg and eat my chinese be back soon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

got to go now too honey .. another drink waiting for me, mum and John and popsi want to party !!! if i dont speak to you again tonight have a fab fab evening and remember 2009 is gonna be great for us all xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems im the only saddo sat on here for the evening lol

think i will have a hot bath


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

you not sad .. enjoy your bath honey.. where is luke xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he is here and my other 3 husbands lol

playing x box


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Same here Kara, if I'm not pregnant this time next year we won't be staying home for Xmas.

We all have a brand new year ahead of us ... who knows what it will bring.

Have a great night girls, whatever you are up to.

HOPING ALL YOUR DREAMS BECOME A REALITY IN 2009


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

happpy new year Andi.. xxx

well i have accepted that i will not be pregnant now, but i guess we are different xx lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls i hope truley hope you all have what yoy wish for     


ive just come in from up my mil house my sil is staying up there with her oh for the night as they live in caerphilly darren and jack was in a long long time ago, we have been reminiiscing been a good chat for us although sometimes sad   but a good night to be had by all  love to you all and wish a;ll you dreams and wishes come true in 2009 in what ever way lots of love emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie glad you had a good night hunni, its good to remember the good times

popsi hunni how was your night?

im in work and feel rough


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw with illness not hangover lol

i didn't touch a drop


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara... i am ok, was up early mum gone home and taken popsi and john still in bed.. when he gets up i think i may jump back in for a bit LOL !! how are you hun x

eb.. sounds like a nice night, its always difficult at this time of year but memories are good xx

hope everyone had a nice time, i bet your all in bed with hangovers now (well the ones without bumps lol) x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi andi you awake?

bed sounds bloody prefect, my bro phoned me at 330am the git


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

maybe if we shout louder we can wake her  

sorry your feeling ill honey, i am still really rough with my cough too its been 4 weeks now !! it sure does your head in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im hoping it will go soon at least before my op date which i should find out next week yay yay yay at last


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am sure it will.. mine only lasts so long because of my damn M.E.  ... i cant believe how quickly things are coming round for you now hun, its flying by !!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm awake ... been up for nearly an hour.  No hangover for me, I only had one glass of wine (first time ever on NYE).  We were in bed at Midnight, watching TV.

Sorry you're still rough Kara, you should get to the docs tomorrow.

These colds are hanging on And, we've both had it over Xmas. I know you've been really ill though.  You need to get better now for John's birthday treat.

We're having breakfast and then off to the Gower for a long walk and a hopefully a lunch if there's anywhere open.  

Operation no more fat belly begins today!!!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls   wow my post seems pretty good considering how much i consumed last night   im even thinking of getting a lift in to work in case ill be over the limit    

so what you girls up to today ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol eb..  your post was very good considering the time too !! i am up to nothing at all, feeling fragile (sick !!) had sleep, mcdonalds, bath now resting again lol !!! never again hey (till tonight lol)


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andi..  your plans sound lovely, its very cold out tho, hope you found somewhere nice to have something for lunch too   x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

afternoon ladies and happy new year   well this is the first new years day ive not been hungover    i had a fun time especially at end of night when everyone was a mess lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

poor popsi   
miriam i bet it is nice to be feeling so fresh on a newyears day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Glad you all seemed to have a good NYE doing whatever you wanted to do.
We had a good night and were also in bed at midnight!

Kara, we've also made a pact to go away next Christmas if no pg or little one!  

We're chilling out this afternoon at home with the tv on.  Diet starts today although I'm craving chocolate and have nothing nice in the house.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it makes a refreshing change for me emm lol i cant believe you have to work all night hung over   im having lazy day like laura going to have a nice bath in a mo then chill and watch tv .. 2 more sleeps till i know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura fingers crossed we are all here at home then 

ive just got home, boss let me go early yay yay


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, hope we're all in a rainy, cold Wales with either bumps or babies this time next year   
2009 has just got to be better for us all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we must stay postive and focused on our goal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im  having a glass of cider, it will make me better im sure


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey everyone sounds like you all had good nights.  Happy New Year.

We stayed in and ate yet more food and drank.  Not drunk thought.  My sister unwell so went to bed, my brother in law came over and him and DH played on PS3 while i watched new year celebrations on TV.  We all went outside to watch all the fire works going off.

Had lovely day no hangover and went to my mums for tea with the family.  Glad tomorrow the last day in work this week,i feel shattered.

STill not started the diet.  Plan to start Mon as too much food in the house. We will shop on sunday and my ticker will defintaley be on here on Mon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule you can;t let the food do to waste. glad you had a good night


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no definately not ill keep eating til its gone.  I do feel so full though, its such a piggish time of year and we always buy way too much.  Ive been eating chocolate gateaux, cakes, crisps and party food as been to my mums for tea, very nice it was too!!

How you feeling Kara?  What is wrong is it the flu?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im feeling yuck

have wicked wicked bad throat, i don't tend to take pills but have been popping strong painkillers to ease the pain

better watch eastenders


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes got it on love it, its gonna be a good one tonite


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well what did you think of eatsenders, bit disappointing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wasn;t as good as i expected


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

thought someone was gonna die


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

glad the storyline is over now it was getting a bit drawn out


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

is that it though,or is there more going to happen


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hmm i am not sure


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG how stupid was that i thought it was going to be more dramatic than that lol

Jule, Kara, Miriam, Popsi, Andi, Emma, Laura and everyone else Helloooo hope you are all well and 2009 brings you all everything you deserve and dream of!  ^cuddle^


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

enders was stupid about time they did the ronnies daughter storyline too they been dragging it out for months!  im knackered tonight had heartburn in bed last 2 nights


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Have you tried downing a load of milk, heartburn tablets dont work for me ergg... Not long now wooop woop


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Miriam you could try gaviscon, my sister carried it everywhere she went whenshe was pregnant and it helped her


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls how are you all this evening   what you all up to ??
Im just chilling out and waiting for bb to start


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

ebonie im just chilling and having a glass of cider, time is flying


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Em, we're getting a take out curry tonight.  Am starting a diet I promise - check out my new ticker!!

Miriam, hope you manage to get the heartburn sorted. It's so painful. I had it once when I was pregnant and it kept me awake all night too.  Think it was cos I'd eaten too late and also food was spicy.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im having pasta for food tonight   no drink either for me i think i need to detox for a night   
I will be starting a new healthy eating regime soon as well,But for now i am going to enjoy   
Kara enjoy ur cider hun  

laura enjoy ur curry to savour every mouthfull


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya girls

laura.. i had a takeaway too.. chicken tikka madras it was lush too, there was no way i was cooking after work today lol hope you enjoy yours

kara..i have a cider too honey, yes your right time is going very fast xx not long for you now at all

eb.. how was work honey, i am waiting for BB to, looking forward to it, there is nothing else on tv at all !! .. you joining us in a small tipple  

hope everyone else is ok, i am still coughing, bit of a tough weekend for us this week as its the anniversary of my Dad's death on Sunday, its been eight years time has gone really quickly it seems like yesterday and we still miss him so much   xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni i hope sunday isn't too painful for you, i hope you are able to remember the happy times

you tickers is flying by too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW popsi im sorry hunnie its so hard isnt it    will be thinking of you all over the next week      

Work wasnt as bad as i thought it would be luckily enough for me a few of us had hangovers yes even still rough early hours of thr morning


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls your brilliant  

kara.. yes its going too fast now   getting really nervous keep thinking of all the things that can go wrong   but you know me .... lol x

eb.. i was still feeling rough this morning !!!! so i fully understand, i think it was the bottle of Cava i drunk first that did it lol not used to that


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah what ever popsi  i think its the amount u drink not what u drunk   so long as you enjoyed ur self   i did


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i did lol   but suffered for it lol x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you drinking this evening


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hmmm ( i could pretend now and say no .. then you would read back and see i told kara i was  )


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

im going to have a drink tomorrow only a couple of cans though   enjoy them popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i have only had half a can of bulmers (so far lol) gonna have wine tomorrow as cooking a nice steak tea for us


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

so ur not drinking that much tonight then     how did u manage in work today ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having a drink as i didn;t drink at all new years


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

5 days to go kara  i hope they can say when the op will be   im really exited for the morning.. hope i can sleep   ive got peptac liquid of my freind from when she was pregnant for heartburn but ive nearly drunk it all so am going to have to pay visit to my drs to get prescribed some! are we ready for big bro lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your scan tomorrow? what time

i so hope i get a date too, ive been waiting long enough

anyone wana guess when? bearing in mind it will be a tuesday lol so how many weeks after pre op?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Miriam heartburn in pregnancy is supoosed to mean that the baby has lots of hair


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i hope they will say within a month for your op   i know emm i will be looking for a mop of hair in the morning lol scans at 1130!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Id say within a month too Kara, Miriam i didnt have heartburn on josh, my mum did   make sure you tx to tell us its a girl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will have to post us pics and i do want a text with the sex please lol

im kinda hoping within a month, once i know i can set appointment up


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

l im not sure why i have it already my freind said im doomed as when the belly gets higher its going to get worse with the pressure   i will txt you all as soon as i come out and send u pics


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

haha i really feel for you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Miriam cant wait to find out what your having,you must let us know.
Hope your heart burn eases.

What time is BB on is it 9pm?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Its on brillaint cant wait to see who's going in.....


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, I have no idea but hope it's not too long for you.

Emma, when you're ready move over to the get healthy thread, there's loads of support over there.

And, I knew the anniversary of your Dad was soon ..... will be thinking of you this weekend 

Miriam, will be waiting for your news hun


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw thanks andi  

yeah its on i am waiting to see who is going to be going in as well


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry girls.. john kidnapped the lap top again !!!   

kara.. i think 5 weeks from appointment max x

eb.. having a second now   ,. watching BB x.. work was ok our tem leader let us finish an hour early if we had flexi time so was home at 3.45 so not so bad 

miriam .. cant wait to find out.. oh i hope i am right  

andi .. thanks honey xx hope your ok xx

see you in next adverts ladies xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching itv 2 toyko drift


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats that kara ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fast and furious its a film

and real drifting is so not like it lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Miriam, hope this time you finally get to see what flavour!  I still think girl....

We're watching top gear on BBC3.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

that film was on yest Kara wasnt it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it was

we went to the pictures when it came out and sat with tons of kids lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So far bit boring in BB house suppose its always likethis on first night.  Bless mini mi he was really struggling with his bag!!Should be interesting though


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

jeff had that film on last night lol laura i will refuse to leave until i know what sex ..we are not paying otherwise lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone   well what are u all up to today then ??


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm absolutely freezing   

I've been in town doing a bit of shopping.  Just got home and put the heating on as it's been off all day. Taking ages to heat up.

What are you up to Em?

Can't believe the Christmas hols are nearly over    back in work on Monday.

Looking forward to my appt with JE on Tuesday though - next/last tx cycle, bring it on!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow laura tuesday woo hoo have you got your questions together

i have been in swansea helping luke with his work


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara, no I haven't done my questions yet.  Left it a bit late but was planning on doing some tomorrow.  I'll be using the thread off here so I can check I don't miss anything.

I'm popping out again in a bit, just want to go to M&S at Culver for an hour.  DH is out after watching the footie.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you going shopping mad lol

i still need to get a few bits for hospital but im thinking i have loads of time anyway.

i think i might have a problem if i have to stay in over night as i will need picking up and im sure luke would but as a new company have taken over it might be a pain for him(need to save him for next cycle lol)


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you suggest I write/type the questions and hand them to JE? What's everyone done at their follow up appt's?  
Actually I'm not sure whether our appt is classed as a follow up or new cycle appt but don't suppose it makes much difference.  

I'm not going shopping mad, actually taking a few things back after Christmas!  Except I suppose I'm exchanging for new things.

Not long til your pre-op now Kara.  Do you mean that Luke may not be able to come to the hospital with you for the op?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always type them out and hand them to her, i would imagine its a follow up as the planning appointments tend to be with the nurses but you might be able to do it all that day

luke probably won't come with me but i will need picking up, i will do what i did last time and drive myself and park the car and luke with come up that night to either see me and pick up the car or take me home, the issue arises if i have to stay in. I haven't mentioned any of this to him as he is nervous about the new company changes etc


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Guess at least you have a few weeks before the op to sort it out.  And he'll have a few more weeks having got used to a new company/boss etc.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah not too many weeks i hope lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi everyone.

kara you op should be within a month of pre op appointment as after that the mrsa swabs they do ( at pre op app ) only last for a month. 

laura i wrote 2 sets of questions but didn't end up giving them to JE as she answered most of them whilst we were talking.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i never had mrsa swabs before

is your hubby's op at the heath?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dh op is at the royal gwent.

mrsa swabs are done using a swab ( like a cotton bud) under your armpit, groin area, nose and mouth.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah deffo didn;t have swabs in 2006 lol

queenie what is happening with you now hun?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm gonna wait until dh has had his op and then we are going to have another go at icsi. will def wait till dh has recoverd form op as that was stressful trying to do tx and waiting for his op then having disappointment of his op being cancelled.

have worked out my cycle and might go for tx march / april.  day 21 of march cycle is 8th march so i think ec/et should be week beg 6th april which will be just before my school easter holidays which will be nice to have lots of time to rest. but i'm not sure if clinic will do ec/et that week due to it being easter week - not sure if they would close easter friday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie we might be cycle buddies


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that would be great. i might give clinic a ring and see if they would do ec/et that week cos of good friday. 

when is your pre op


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my pre op is wedneday

give um a call hun, best to get booked in asap


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya girls

sorry been mega busy today not even read back at the thread, I had bright ideas today that i wanted to change things in our living room and house lol.. so been demolishing things etc today and deciding what to get rid if replace etc.. we decided that we could have a child later this year and with one of us then needing to take a year off we would not be able to afford to do these things then so for next few months got lots planned 

love to ebonie, kara, miriam, kelly, andi, queenie, laura see you all later xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That must cost you a bit to park there all day Kara?

WOW lots going on then And.  What new things are you having?  Have you seen the Next new home catalogue?

We are having a bit of a spruce up around the house too ... things that need doing which have been left but haven't got that far really.  The paint is out of the garage anyway!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah but cheaper than driving both ways lol

i like moving things round, still haven;'t decorated though lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i took the crimbo tree down today


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

not decided what we are having yet, more getting rid of things first then paining, want new photos and a new mirrow and new rug, and a new small table, had fantastic lamp, vase and candle lantern for christmas off my mum, we have got rid of our HUGE computer desk and replaced it with a neat one , getting rid of a coffee table etc.. making room for playpens etc


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah coffee tables take up room don;t they

so your opting for an under 3 then


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How does Luke get the to collect the car then?

I took my tree down today too.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Id love to take my tree down but its bad luck to do it before tuesday i migt though start taking them down on monday and then tuesday tak the last bits down lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes kara at the moment the plan is 0-3 years, yes coffee tables take up room and can be bumped into at eye level (lol you can tell my best friend has a 9 month year old lol) 

i have taken everything down except my tree which will be the 12th night (long story lol)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie is not so much bad luck its cause of something called apiphia


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The Epiphany. 

Christian tradition tells us that Jesus was born on December 25th but the Magi did not arrive in Bethlehem until January 6th. 

January 6th is the Epiphany, sometimes called "Little Christmas" and is the day the Magi met the new born King and presented him with his royal gifts. 


It is explained to children that If you take down your lights before January 6th, the wise men may not be able to find their way. 


sorry for the bad spelling


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

apiphiawhats that kara  that sounds like bad luck   sorry you had posted when id written this !!

well i never new that i always thought it was bad luck !! kara i never had u down as religous ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah im not lol just a women in work is and i pick up this kinda of info lol

i don't beleive in bad luck, i believe in fate


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. thanks for the lesson   

there are some thing i dont do because of bad luck, one is to put the calender up before the new year arrives and another is not to take the tree down, as these 2 things were done by me (calender) and mum (tree) the year dad passed away, silly coincidence i am sure but ....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i won't walk under a ladder which is odd

well one way of solving it is, not putting up a tree at all lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i am a huge believer in fate !!
But like you popsi there are certain things i dont do either,
good lesson kara u listen well lol in work i mean


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol !! i am ok with ladders, you HAVE to put a tree up, next year you will have little one who will expect it     

my biggest hate is a single maggpie, when i used to go to the hospital in Neath for scans on clomid there always used to be one on the quiet road leading there, i used to close my eyes to drive sometimes and hope for the best LOL !!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Is anyone watching demons on itv its good !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol see you learn something every day lol

i use to believe it all sorts of things but this road has changed many things, i salute magpies out of habit

not sure a little one will be here next year but i might be big with a bump


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well he/she could be peeping through your belly button so tree up young lady   

ebonie.. no i watching a combination of eurovision thing and darts lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What' on telly tonight ... .anything good?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i was watching darts but this is on new series who won did the polish bloke win ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so far tv has been rubbish

im i have a bump next crimbo i will go the whole hog


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah Kara it's been cr*p

Me too .. if I get a bump by then I'd even put up my massive tree that hasn't been seen for 2 years


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. you will    i    you will honey xx

ebonie.. there are 6 in the final now, have not seen a polish guy lol but i have been chatting to you girls


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

he was stil playing when demons started lol
whos on now ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im taking everything as it comes but will a postive outlook


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

it finished now eb.. watching darts now

kara good girl .. PMA x and you Andi x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

positivity is a big thing kara    
lol
popsi   
anyone joining me in a tipple this evening ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im drinking my last can of lager


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't have any points left to eat let alone drink


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

last can cause u hav run out or lastcan as u dont want any more  
aww bless andi   are we being cruel then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww andi it must be hard, im a lazy cow and should really be exercising more


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andi you are very good. i have not got enough will power to not have a drink on weekends lol x

kara . last can !! its a state of emergency lol x

eb.. yes i am joining you gonna have a few tonight i think, still trying to kill this damn cough and cold lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i know but sod it, i only hav whisky in the house then and its yuck


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thats about the single one and only thing i could not drink either !! i hate it lol, its all my mum drinks (on rarre occasions lol) yuck !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my dad drinks it but no way not for me


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

im having grolsch i dont even drink lager   ive run out of bow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yum ebonie lol

i would like a nice glass of wine but i can;t be bothered going to the shop

might jump in the bath soon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i had 2 bottles of lager having a bow now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

bugger popsi give me some bow please


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,
I've still got my tree up, will take it down tomorrow sometime before work on Monday.  I'm keeping up my Christmas light thingy that's above the front door though and will switch it off on Monday night - don't want the wise men to have trouble finding my house  

Andi - well done for sticking with your WW plan.  I've just eaten a load of choc covered raisins.  I'm really cr*p at sticking to diets. Although I haven't eaten much today and nothing for tea yet.  Waiting to see whether DH is coming home or staying out drinking.

Nothing to drink for me.  I never really drink at home only if I'm out.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will leave the outside light on for the wise men lol

laura did you get everything done that needed doing


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

got to find their way havent they lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wana the blood stork sod the wise men lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i want the millionaire sod them both lol !!

i going to have some milk tray now i think


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i want a millionare as well popsi   and a stork   im greedy and i want milk tray


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

money doesn't buy happiness but i would love a skyline r34 gtr yum yum

so we agree wise men are out lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i agree kara. . money means nothing to me at all, ive never had any never will and dont really care as i am very happy lol 

wise men deffo out honey we will never find 3 of the buggers lol !!!!!

emma.. mmmmmmm milk tray lush hhhhhhh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

ive just turned on the bath an then chase rex round the house telling him he was going in the bath lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh you so cruel !!! does rex not like the bath then bless him ... popsi would jump in it lol she water bloody mad


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh i dont know it wont buy happinesss but it certanily do help in life  
u cruel cow kara   lucy runs if i tell her she is in the bath she is out the garden hiding lol

popsi ur not sharing tonight r u


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am eb.. i am fed up of sticking them in the laptop and you not taking them lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

mmm i believe you popsi   thousands wouldnt  ; D
are any of you watching celebrity family fortunes !! 
can someone tell me whats judiths surname from wish you was here ?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the idea of leaving a light on so the stork can find it's way!!  And a millionnaire would be kind of useful too.

Took a couple of things back to M&S but couldn't find much to buy so got some food.

DH just phoned, wants a lift home from town at 9 so I'm off out again now!  Good job we're only about 10 mins away.

Em - It's chalmers


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i not watching it em.. but its chalmers


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ha thankyou popsi me and darren was trying to think of her second name   thanks


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

eb.. the darts is getting exciting now honey


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

its finished on bbbc2 where u watching it to ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no i not watching that one lol.. i watching the semi finals on skysports lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww i watch that one on the laptop cause we aint got skysports lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im back from in my mums now.. took me ages to catch up then ! im watchin big bro not that its going to show anything we never saw last night lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching american pie lol so funny and eating prawn crackers and sweet chilli dipping sauce


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wheres the rest of the chinese that goes with it !  how long after your op do you have to wait to cycle?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that was the other night

i will have one af then down reg


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shouldnt be long then ..time seems to be flying by   you will have bfp by time mine arrives


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really really hope so hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will be brill   im looking forward to a roll of bfps ...we got american pie on now too lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Can I be part of the roll of bfp's please   ??

I just ate a chinese! Oop's I know I should be dieting but it's the weekend.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

tutt tutt laura lol i think why not have 1 take away on weekend when you have been good all week ! im sure you will be in the bfps   you certainly deserve it  ...you all do


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just read back, loads been written tonight...
Kara i thought your op was wed...gather not from reading back just your pre op.  Your op shouldnt be long though if your pre op this week.

I also had chinese tonight and ate out lunch time but my diet doesnt start til Monday so im making the most.  

We been busy this evening all the decs are down and the tree is undressed.  Its still standing at mo but its bare and it will be in the car going to the tip tomorrow.  The room looks bare now!!!

Off shopping tomorrow for paint and carpet.  I have a week annual leave end of January and we plan to paint the hall stairs and landing as its not been done all the time we've been in this house.

Im also    we all get BFP this year.  I have a good feeling bout this year, good bye to bad news in 2008 and welcome to good news in 2009


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

all my decorations are still up will start to take them down tomorrow or monday ..the room always looks bare but much tidier lol


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been on sooner to pass on our news.  Our bundle of joy arrived last Saturday 27/12/08 at 7:17am.  She weighed 7lb10oz.  We are both totally besotted and so pleased.

We both realise how fortunate we are, particularly as this time last year our first attempt at IVF failed and I remember how despondent and down I was, and yet one year later we are the proud parents of a beautiful daughter.  

Ironically, as it was the weekend I was transferred from one ward to another with the baby via the IVF corridor and both I and my husband felt that this really was us going full circle as this was where our embie had been nurtured and our journey had begun.  We will be forever grateful to those Members of staff who made our dream possible and hope that you all get to realise your dreams.  

I hope to come to one of the meet ups in the coming months once life has settled down to catch up with you all.

Ness x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Ness on the birth of your Daughter!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Ness .... you're up late  

Hope to see you to catch up.

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah jule just the pre op this week, hoping for a date then

ness you know im over the moon for you hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations Ness hope you are both well     xxxx what did you name your little bundle of joy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

**** our gas has ran out which is prefect timing for a nice cold day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG Kara, aren't you freezing?!

Christmas hols have been lovely, don't want to go to work tomorrow!  And I still have to take down the tree, have been really lazy today and haven't done it yet.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls 

sorry not been on today, its been a tough day and to top it all, popsi has to go in for an emergency operation in the morning as she has a heamatoma in her ear lobe we found a huge lump today ! i was scared stiff but then realised it was full of fluid and very big and had only just formed, the vet thinks she has either banged it or scratched it and a pool of blood has formed, so she in tomorrow morning the operation is common but fiddly so as she is my fur baby i am naturally worried sick !

kara sorry you not got heating .. when will it be back on honey its very cold we have lots of snow here today 

andi.. your being very good with your diet honey well done, i am hopeless  

ebonie.. thanks for your kindness today honey it meant an awful lot xx

laura.. lazy days are good xx hope work is ok tomorrow, i was back a few days last week so not so bad then 

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi hunni im so sorry today has been so rough for you, im sure popsi will be ok hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sure Popsi will be ok tomorrow hun.  I've been thinking about you today but didn't bother you as it's hard to know what to do for the best xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you Andi xx your all so very kind


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope all goes wellfor you tomoorow popsi


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh popsi i hope she is ok, is she home tonight?? All the best and give her belly a rub from me. I had to buy drops for samsons ears today as hes crying while scratching. fur babies tut


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kelly.. thank you, yes she is lying on the chair now curled in a little (ish LOL!) ball she is fine in herself its not bothering her at all.. hope samsons ear gets better soon to


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hope Popsi is ok tomorrow?  Will she be in the vets all day?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone 
I would just like to say congratulations to ness on the birth of your daughter cant wiat to see a picture !!! 
What is her name ??

well girls how ru all today ive taken the tree down and other bits but have left some stuff up till tuesday   but omg its lovely to get the tree down it bugs me after a while


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hurrah, I've just taken down my tree. I always get a real one so it's a bit of a faff. Rather than put in the car & take to the tip (as needles get everywhere) I cut all the branches off and put into waste bags to put out with the recycling/garden waste. 

Em, you're right it gets on my nerves after a while.  the living room looks very empty now but once I get used to it again I like it like that.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i was going to get a real tree this year but how the  hell do u decorate and stuff     or am i just being durr lol it is good when its down though isnt it, i know what u mean about being empty (ish) 
wil be barer when i take the rest down on tuesday though lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Happy new year and i hope everyones dreams come true for them this year.

Started my diet today, i need to lose 3 stone before nxt tx 

Hope everyone is well, 

Michelle


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

congratulations ness on your little girl   ...i take it you were up so late feeding   popsi hope the op on popsi has gone well and shes allowed home tonight to recover ...i hate taking my furbabies to vet


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

again thanks for all your lovely messages and texts, Popsi is home but I had a big shock at how big the operation was, she has 3 stents in her ear and an open wound for it to drain, she is covered in blood one side because of this (which is perfectly normal and expected to happen they cant close it up or ear will swell again for now it heals naturally) she has to wear a cone and is terrified of it, so has been sitting there scared to move and just looking at me and crying    , she has gone to sleep now tho.  I hate to see my fur baby ill it breaks my heart 

love to you all .. more personals later xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle hun hiya

have you feel the get healthy thread andi started

hope to see you this week

popsi glad all is ok

must dash loads of work to do not im back online (damn BT)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

hope popsi is feeling better soon.

well i've taken everything down expect tree have to wait for dh to go in attic to get box down before i can put it away.

kara i hope you get some heating soon.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW popsi i hope she is well soon really confusing calling u both popsi    
love to everyone else just a quick one tonight cause i am tired


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

orr poor popsi its so hard as you cant explian to them its for the best ...hope shes better soon    i was going to take my decorations down but am hopin im better tomorrow to do it!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls.. i have just been sat outside for 15 mins in the freezing cold waiting for her to have a wee !!! which she finally did to much fuss and aplause lol !!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

she have got you wrapped round her paw popsi   aww bless do she sleep in ur room or will one of you sleep down stairs with her tonight


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

aww bless her kick mr popsi out and have her in with you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol .. yes she has me wrapped round her paw she is number one in this house lol !! ... no she not allowed upstairs at all there is a gate at the top, she dont come to bed (only if she sneaks up when one of us leaves gate open for few mins) but never in the nights ... thats our only rule she is too big and furry to be on our bed.

she will sleep in passage at bottom of stairs tonight where we can hear her all the time, i sleep so lightly i will know if she needs anything


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Popsi, glad it's all over but hope she's feeling better tomorrow  

I've only just got home from mil and haven't written my questions for tomorrow yet!!  Nevermind, I'm working from home tomorrow so will make some time to do it then.  Think I just want to make sure we do the best protocol to give maximum follicles/eggs as we only had 2 last time. And it's our last tx so need to do the right thing - no regrets after.

Have made an appt to view a first floor apartment next weekend - have to have a plan B  

What's everyone up to tonight?  I might be a bit late and have missed you all though.

xx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,
How are you?

Michelle - good to hear from you, missed you at the meet. Glad you are ok.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im here having nice cup of tea with shortcake biscuits   laura good luck what times your appoinment ?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura good luck xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just a quickie as im in work

i feel yuck, my man flu is back


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

My appt is 4.15pm, am I strange for looking forward to it?!  Just want to get started asap.

Kara, sorry you're not feeling well. Should you really be in work?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath good luck with tic

laura 415pm isn't far away at all, i know what you mean about being excited


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hope all the appts went well today


Kara all the very best for tomorrow...


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good evening ladies. Laura, how was your appointment today? I hope it went well? I had my TIC and things are rolling again, I start down reg on the 21st which is great! I also hope 2009 will be great for us all  
Kara whats tomorrow hun? Is it a pre assessment for your op?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow cath thats great news

i have my pre op tomorrow at long last

thanl
ks kelly


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent Cath that is brilliant news wow only few weeks away now.  Plan is for tx in Feb is it?  Have you got frozen embryos?
Hope you are well.  Its been a while since you have been on here, hope you are well.

Laura how did your appt go today?

Kara how are you feeling about tomorrow.  Good luck.  Hopefully you wont be there long. Are they just gonna take you medical history and take bloods.  Keep me posted.  If your there all day, text me and ill come and see you after my clinic finishes at 2pm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my appointment isn;t intil 415pm and im feeling fine about it, they better give me a date lol

yeah bloods height weight ecg mrsa swabs and go through what they will be doing i assume

how are you hun?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

God thats late, you wont be there long if they are not seeing you til then.  Fingers crossed you'll get your date, who knows we may be going through cycle at the same time.

Im fine back to normality in work now so quite busy.  Feel well after my biopsy just slight bleeding, i should get my results next week and then i plan to ring the clinic and see when i can start injecting again-hoping it will be Feb but who knows with my cycles!!!

I think i told you when we met that my cousin died christmas eve well only just found out that the funeral is next Thur 15th.  Its been ages and will be 3 weeks form the time she died. Obviously very busy with the bank holidays.

After tomorrow you will have to post another date to meet, maybe before you go into hospital if there is time.  keep me posted.  if you get there early text me and ill meet you for coffee in concourse


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quick one for now ladies

kara.. good luck for tomorrow babe.. I will text you anyway and cant wait to know when your op is  

ebone.. hows you love, your quiet today x

miriam.. hope your ok honey, xx

andi.. hope work is going well x or as well as it can x

jule, laura, cath and everyone else.. big hugs

off to try and calm Popsi down now she wants to play all the time and is demolishing house with this cone on her head LOL !!! and to think i felt sorry for her last night lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

coffee would be great hun, im leaving sarn at 315pm as im meeting a mate and it only takes 15mins but i hate being late lol

if they don't give me a date there might be a riot

i think i will be cycling april/may

glad you feel ok after your biospy hun, thats a pretty long time to wait for a funeral

i will post some dates up either tomorrow or the next day and i really hope i get to see you all before the op

glad popsi is well lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry to read your post about your cousin Jule.

Also, I hope your results are ok.

Good luck for tomorrow Kara

Glad Popsi's keeping you busy And ... she's on the mend then


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good news cath not long at all to get going ! no news of lauras appoinment yet? popsi so glad popsis feeling better today    ggod luck tomorrow kara its come round quick!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

great text me bout 20 mins before you get there if you have time to meet and i can leave work.  I work about 10 mons from UHW so wont be long.  (It is there your going isnt it?)

Popsi glad popsi is home and ok


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

jule when did you have the biopsy done   hope you hear alls ok soon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I had it last wed they said my abnormal cells were grade 1-2 so borderline.  He said i can start my fertility treatment 4-6 weeks after.  I will get biopsy results next week, but glad its all over and i can move forward.

Miriam how you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will text you when i get on the m4 hun yeah its the heath


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

What time is it Kara?

I was thinking of naming the boy baby heath lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow Kara
hope they give you a date and that is real soon
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww you girls are so nice wishing me luck

thank you

its at 415pm

kelly i like heath


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol kelly i saw on the pics of babys born at unit 1 was called heath   jule ..it sounds like your ok then..glad you dont have to wait to long to start agin


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes me too keep you posted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

time for me to go, im shattered and still feel unwell

will catch up with laura tomorrow i hope

night all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura hope everything went well today.  Im also off to bed shattered 6.30am starts are hard to get back into!!
Speak to you all tomorow.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies, yes I am having ec week beg 16F Feb!!! Yipeeee
Good luck tomorrow Kara, i'm glad things are moving for you hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I've been out late tonight - went to see something at WMC after our appt.
All went ok, felt a bit rushed in making decisions but all good I think. Will do same as before 450 menopur on long protocol starting next D21 which should be end Jan ish.  
Everyone inc JE were lovely and all knew about what happened with our baby which was good as better than having to explain.
So all planned which I feel positive about.

Cath, glad you're also on the road, I'll be a couple of weeks behind you i think.

Kara - thanks so much for your help with the questions earlier    Hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you and that you get your date!!

Hello to everyone else & sorry for the rushed post but need to get to bed soon as v tired, long day.
xx &    to all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yay great news laura   not long at all ! what did she say about your chances as you got preg last time.. are they improved?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

She was quite vague about that, just that it worked so could work again. No % given to us on likelihood.
I'm feeling positive though and have a few weeks before DR to lose some weight too.
I've got to see whether our GP will fund the drugs now - did yours do that for you?  I'm gonna make an appt asap to ask them - guess you can't do it without an appt but feels like I'd be wasting their time as I'm not ill??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mine was going to fund drugs for next fresh cycle ... theres no harm in asking if you dont ask you dont get!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

great news laura so pleased it went well, def not long now till you start DR. my gp said he would fund one cycle for us, if you doon't ask you don't get.

miriam hope you are feeling better today and you get to see a doctor tomorrow.

kara how did your pre op go today.

cath great news that you are starting soon good luck- this will be the one for you.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent news Cath and Laura there's exciting for you both.  At least you got dates to plan for.
Laura my GP wouldnt fund the drugs but all GP's are different so you never know-good luck.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

ages since i posted so i hope you all had a great new year.
I need some help ladies. Pixtrix has e-mailed me and i need to e-mail her back but don't know how to do . Keep pressing the link but nothing happens!!! Story of my life really!

Thanx liz


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Liz ..... Happy New Year,

If you add Pix to your buddy list, then go into your profile and click on edit buddies you can click on her email link there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pre op went fine, just chatting

op is 3rd march so 7 weeks and 6 days

the day stared proper crap, luke left for work and called 10mins later after he had crashed my car, so i jumped out of bed and went down to where he was, 3 police cars and a fire engine. 1 truck 1 pickup and my mangled car thankfully everyone was ok and thats the main thing but im upset over my car i love it and it was my 30th birthday present, proper sad

luke is totally gutted, gulity and have dented pride and the only way i can deal with it is to take the ****

so thats my day oh and still no gas

will read back over the thread now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw jule thank for the coffee, sorry i was a little scatty im not usually like that


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. you know how glad i am that you have an appointment and how sorry i am about your car honey xx  

andi.. how are you hun, hope your ok and your diet is still on track your putting me to shame x

ebone.. hope your ok hun your very quiet x

jule, liz, miriam, kelly, and everyone else,   to you

sorry no time for longer post i am doing my tax return online and its doing my head in !!! 

love to you all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara sorry about your car hope lukes ok - great you have got a date - that'll fly by now. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks taffygirl

he is fine and ive been good and calm too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Liz thanks for persevering and getting back to me much appreciated  

Great news those (laura, Cath etc) that have had your appoints and soon embarking on treatment.  

Oh Kara so sorry you have had such a naff day. Glad that Luke is ok. Can imagine that you must be devastated about your car, particularly cos it a 30th present. On a brighter note it is fab that you have got a date for your op.  

x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad your pre-op went well Kara & that you have a date - you need a new ticker now!
Are you happy with the date of the op? Is that further away than you hoped?

Sorry about your car, there's been so many bumps cos of the icy roads.  My DH nearly crasheded his car twice yesterday.  

I've got a really sore throat today   hoping it doesn't turn into something....

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry about your car kara so glad no -one was hurt ...great news you have a date for your op tho   im lots better today ive even been up the shop ...had 1 little spin out whilst sleeping last night must of been lying on back with my head right back ...had nothing to focus on as it was pitch black!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better Miriam.  Are you still going to the doc to get checked out?
Just realised you've got less than 100 days to go


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i just said to jeff 96 nights sleep left! dr wont be able to give me anything anyway but will go to be on safe side i also need bottle of peptac for heartburn  so may aswell


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's quiet on here tonight. I know Popsi is doing her tax return (sounds v boring popsi, hope you have a drink to help you along!).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im here a little drunk though


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol kara what you drinking do you have work in morning ? are you pleased with your date ...im sure it will be here soon enough


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im drinking cider, nah im off tomorrow need to get some bits off my car

i was hoping for sooner but after this morning events i didn't really care,its only a few weeks after i thought it would be


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i drunk and need sleep


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara you made me think of opening a bottle of wine, think it may help my sore throat def medicinal if its red


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi ladies, Kara, so sorry to hear of Luke's accident ad your car. I'm glad he's ok though. Great news about getting a date. You can count down now!! 
Miriam, I'm glad you are feeling a little better today. Is this what we all have to look forward to? lol
Hi to everyone else.
Popsi doing a tax return, rather you than me hun, I get my accountant to do it, I wouldn't be able to!!!!!!lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry i was not around much last night damn tax return !! all done now though just got to pay the bloody bill now   

laura.. did you have some wine after  

kara.. hope you are not too hung over love, you deserved a drink after you day x

cath.. nah not clever at all just wont pay an accountant lol.. and its not too bad really as i dont have too much to complete on there with it just being a small business  xx

love to everyone else xxxx off to work now they boiler packed in in work yesterday so there is no heating there and they dont know when it will be back so we been told to dress in warm clothes today so I have jeans on a thermal vest, a roll neck jumber, a fleece zip up jacket, a fleecy body warmer and a big coat, scarf and gloves so i am like the michelin man lol !! feels weird not going to work in a suit lol 

xxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Evening ladies   

I'm feeling poorly, not sure whether it's just a bad cold or flu.  I don't think I've had flu for about 12 years! Got home from work and was so cold I went to bed with all my clothes on and scarf.  I think I must have fallen asleep for about half hour. I'm trying not to take too much paracetamol as want to save that for when I go to bed so I can sleep.  I thought I'd got away with not getting ill this winter.

It's been quiet on here the last couple of days, hope everyone is ok and staying warm.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

sorry i haven't been on im exhausted, been a busy day

i have taken tomorrow off as i need to pick up a car a mate is loaning me. have kind looked at dates briefly and ec will be in may i think. my af is late so until this one arrive i can't judge when to make appointment well i can but can't be bothered


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Evening everyone.  Ive been out for food but still trying to be good.  Had chicken and looked a bit pink, have had terrible diarrhoea since so couldnt have been cooked, never mind im just thinking of the pounds im losing!!!

Sorry to hear your not well Laura.  You do know you can take ibuprofen as well as paracetamol do you?

Kara how you feeling today.  Whats the plan with the car, are you able to get all your parts off it before they crush it?

Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jule.. sorry to hear your chicken has made you ill !! thats not nice at all i would complain to the place too x

kara.. hope you got a car sorted hun, and you get your dates sorted when you feel like it, there is no immediate rush to do anything you dont want to now  

laura... sorry your not feeling too good, drink lots of warm squash and take paracetamol for bed xx

lots of love to everyone else, sorry not been round much, really busy time of year for me with wedding invitations so dont get much chance to post so apologies if the are a little short, had to go to the doctors today as i have been in agony for a week turns out i have a UTI so got antibiotics for that 

big big    to everyone else xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule poor you hun,we are not letting them take the car so they will send an assessor to us. we will hopefully buy it back from the insurance company and get another one and swap parts

popsi hiya how is popsi?

im off for a soak as we now have gas


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no thats not very nice Popsi UTI's can be so painful. Do you do wedding invitations.  If so have you got a web page cause one of my friends is getting married end of year.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am glad you have gas honey its freezing xx popsi is doing good the vet was VERY pleased with her today so back in a week now and go from there  

jule yes i do wedding invitations i have a link on my profile page to my ebay shop with all the designs on there, thats where i sell from mainly


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh thats good news for you Kara you must be feeling nice and warm now at home, bet you dont know yourselves.  You can use your cooker again and warm beans on the hob instead of grill now!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone posted this on another thread today and i thought it was beautiful and so true .... 


"One day, a small opening appeared in a cocoon; a man sat and watched for the butterfly for several hours as it struggled to force its body through that little hole. 
Then, it seems to stop making any progress.
It appeared as if it had gotten as far as it could and it could not go any further.
So the man decides to help the butterfly; he took a pair of scissors and opened the cocoon.
The butterfly then emerged easily.
But it had a withered body, with tiny and shrivelled wings.
The man continued to watch because he expected that, at any moment, the wings would open, enlarge and expand, to be able to support the butterfly's body, and become firm.
Neither happened! In fact, the butterfly spent the rest of its life crawling around with a withered body and shrivelled wings. It was never able to fly.
What the man, in his kindness and his goodwill did not understand was that the restricting cocoon and the struggle required for the butterfly to get through the tiny opening, were nature's way of forcing fluid from the body of the butterfly to its wings, so that it would be ready for flight once it achieved freedom from the cocoon.
It is the struggle that enables the butterfly to not only gain its freedom, but also to take its flight.
Sometimes struggles are exactly what we need in our lives. If we were to go through our lives without any difficulties we might not gain the strength we need to embrace our true potential fully. We would not be as strong as we could have been. We might never learn how to fly!"


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats good to know popsi im seeing my friend tomorrow so ill give her the link to have a look.
Glad Popsi on the mend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will read that tomorrow

im a little well teary today, could be pmt could be f*cked car sydrome


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats lovely Popsi and so very true

Oh dear Kara i think you definatley need to go and have a relax soaking in the bath and destress


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im off be back later girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just had a look at your invites Popsi they look lovely.  Do you do birthday cards and other cards or is it just wedding stationary


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks Jule.. i do pretty much everything (but not really mens cards only DH and FIL LOL !) 

kara.. sorry your teary honey you have had stressful few days xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Popsi what does FIL mean-sorry perhaps im being bit thick


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol father in law jule ... sorry


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh great if im looking for a card ill have to have a look are all your cards on your web page.  Do you do childrens card.  My nephew 4 in Feb


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jule.. not really sorry x i sound crap now dont i lol ! .. females, weddings, engagements, anniversary, birth, christening and invitaitons mainly


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi to all   kara sounds like you have both pmt and fckd car syndrome   hope you feel better soon laura seems youve caught the bug everyone had over christmas


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello just a quick post 
kara sorry to hear about ur car thankgod though luke was ok    

popsi im glad popsi is ok confusing names   

miriam im glad ur dizziness have got better  

laura i hope your feeling better soon  

jule ~ Hope ur ok hun   
love and kisses to everyone im tired now and cant wait to crawl in to my bed


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

cardifflaura said:


> Sorry I've been out late tonight - went to see something at WMC after our appt.
> All went ok, felt a bit rushed in making decisions but all good I think. Will do same as before 450 menopur on long protocol starting next D21 which should be end Jan ish.
> Everyone inc JE were lovely and all knew about what happened with our baby which was good as better than having to explain.
> So all planned which I feel positive about.
> ...


Just spotted this. Been going back through postings. Glad everything went ok I was thinking about you last week and hoping that could start tx quite quickly.

Sarah xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, yes I'm just pleased now to be getting on with it all again.  Just hope to be lucky again with a BFP.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all sorry i haven't been round too much but im a little sad

af is still awol and im sure that isn't helping matters

im at a mates now waiting for him so take me to tax his car and at least im sorted for a little bit, its mad to think by the time i get car sorted it will be op time probably

i have applied for more mhs funding as an exceptional case and this went to panel on the 18th december so i was expecting to hear something, i called today and it is gona go back to panel, im wondering if maybe this is due to a very kind mp writing to them on my behalf. i think we deserve a little good luck this year after the start has been pretty rubbish

luke said last night i shouldn't get down i have my op and ivf coming up and we need to focus on that and i know he is right


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara,    
Luke is right, you have the op soon then your ivf and sounds like it may be positive in terms of funding too!  
I know you've lost your poor car which is sad but also probably loads of hassle sorting things out which can't help.
We're all here to cheer you up though if we can  
xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, it probably doesn't feel like it at the moment but you have to take a positive with that Luke and everyone involved are okay.  I injured my back in a car accident a few years ago and when I felt down and unwell with the upset and the injury I always reminded myself I was lucky to be here and it could have been a lot worse.  It's hard to focus on that when the stresess and hassles of it all get you down but try and focus on what you have to look forward to this year and get back that PMA you started the year with.

Don't let the ******** grind you down

I started a Welsh Class today with my Sister.  It's a free one (I can't believe I'm having something free ... yes ME!!!)  Sorry for the sarcasm but I don't get anything free.

It's quite good actually and it's all spoken Welsh.  I did it at O Level but that was about 25 years ago and was more written in those days.  It's surprising what you forget.

Hope you're UTI is better today And

Laura how long do you have before you start?  Are you doing SP?  When did you get your AMH result, was it at your follow up?  Are you getting it redone or are you on max dose?

Hwyl fawr


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Andi, Although the AMH test was done last August the result didn't come back in time for that cycle.  Only asked for the result this week. I talked to JE about SP but she kind of said why change if it worked last time.  So we're doing LP again and I was on 450 menopur last time too so it's the max I think.
I don't know much about AMH results but JE said it indicated that my ovaries behave like someone who is older  
Not sure when I'll be starting DR until my AF arrives. No idea really when that'll be as they are not regular.

Kara - are you feeling any better this evening? Are you working this weekend?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

am i feeling better well nope but think it must be PMT as i had a cry and im not a crier lol

how are you ladies?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andi.. good luck tonight hun, nope the UTI not really any better yet, but it will take a day or two i guess  

kara... sorry your feeling down honey, my af was due on wednesday but arrived yet i am never late, looks like these af's are playing silly buggers with us ivf wales girls this month    its defo on the way i feel 

laura.. i think JE is right really why change what worked last time for you, hope you get to start soon 

lots of love to everyone else, few drinks and takeaway tonight, i am gonna be healthy(ish) from Monday


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone   how r u all this evening 
Im going to be opening a nice can of strongbow soon   
we have been on the wii playng on mario kart we all had some fun   but i need practise to beat jack and darren


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma.. i have to pick john up at 8pm then food and drinks  .. i love the wii but i am the single most uncordinated person you have ever seen and i completely throw myself into it, then the others (mainly john  ) start laughing then i start and always lose all the games lol !!! we played it once (drunk  ) and i started to wee myself laughing so much lol !!!! (sorry tmi but thought it would give ya a laugh)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

You sound a bit like me popsi   when im drun i get in to the wii a bit to much as well    especially the wii sports the boxing and tennis on there, i think im in a reall match   and all the others are the same with me as well the laugh at me    

i stilll havent opened a can of bow, ive been on the phone for 50mins talking to my mum  she can bloody talk   
where is everyone this evening ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a sore shoulder tonight from the Wii tennis .... flip, me and DH boxed each other last night ... I was down on the floor quite a lot


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi thanks for the chat tonight


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend & maybe a few drinks (except the preggy ladies of course)?

My very old (90 & 94) grandparents had a bad car accident today.  My grandad has a broken collar bone plus bad cuts/scratches and broken bone in his hand. My grandmother has a broken sternam (sp?) plus has lost her thumb on right hand!!  All pretty awful and seems to have been caused by some complete ar*e of a driver who hit them head on whilst overtaking from the other direction.  
It's been an afternoon/evening of family phone calls, hospital visits and trying to figure out what needs doing re insurance/car etc. They are now in different hospitals (Neville Hall and Morriston) which is sad as they are never apart.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of you news Laura.... hope things are clearer tomorrow and you know what is what with them


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Laura. . i am sorry to hear about your grandparents and that they are reunited soon  

much love to everyone else, sorry i am not around much lately but its a very busy time at the moment, as the world and their mother order wedding stationery jan and feb, we have loads of adoption work to go through, we are sorting the house and working full time    ... but i will post i promise xxxxx

off shopping now xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg laura your poor grandparents

love to you and your family


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Laura, I hope your grandparents make a speedy recovery and are together again soon x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww laura so sorry to hear about grandparents i hope they are back together soon and are on the road to recovery


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Laura how are your grandparents?
Kara sorry never got back to you but gld Luke ok.
Everyone else sorry been away but trying to be 'normal' for a while and not a 'fertility worrier' if that makes sense?
We've had number of sad news lately (dad from school died suddenly aged 29, friend's daughter found secondary cancer and friend of dh just lost his grandson)  Bad news everywhere but it really makes you apppreciate everything and everyone in your life!
Here is to friendship, families and good health X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse I'm sorry to read about your sad news ... how awful.  Hoping you're okay hun.

Laura, what's the news with your Grandparents?

And, glad the waterworks are better now.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your grandparents Laura.  why have they been split?  Is it because your nan needs plastics in morriston?  Hope things can be sorted soon.  Nasty injuries for both of them to have especially at that age.  Im wishing them both a speedy recovery..

Scouse sorry to hear your awful news aswell.  There seems to be a lot of bad news at the moment.

My cousin is finally getting getting her funeral on Thur 3 weeks after she dies.  We hav also had another 2 deaths at the end of last week in the family.  Hopefully thats my 3 now.

On a happier note, i had my 2 nephews yesterday and over night.  It was lovely to have them, hard work though. One is nearly 4 and the other has just gone 1 (he is the hardest, not yet walking but everywhere crawling). Its been lovley but had a very early morning an disturbed night!!, girls we all have this to look forward too lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

sorry have been on for a while been very busy now i back in school.

laura i'm so sorry to hear about your grandparents i hope they get better soon sending love to you and your family.

scouse sorry to hear your sad news as well. hope you are ok.

kara so glad you have got a op date at last. hope you are feeling better.

hi to everyone else hope you are all well.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi im new to this but im having iui in couple of weeks at ivf wales


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ratsy and welcome

don't i know you , hiya its me kara good to see you posting

scouse omg hun what a lot of bad news


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all   laura i hope your grandparents are ok   scouse and jule seems the year has started rubbish for you both ... i hope it gets better   welcome ratsy   wishing you loads of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive brought a new car....hope its all it says it is...we need to go to yorkshire on saturday

girls i could be down regging is 7 weeks just need to decide whether to or not


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara gonna be blunt, but why wouldnt you??

Welcome ratsy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

blunt is good

luke wants me to wait one af after the op before i down reg!!!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Any reason? what do you want to do?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what car hun? mmm maybee lukes right did clinic say you can go straight away then ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he wants me to heal fully but surgeon has said its fine and i can even down reg before the op if i want

thinking i might well go for it.....luke says its my choice......im worried that my ovary won't be free for long

another skyline of course lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol well you need it to go drifting in !  mm im sure you know whats best for yourself ..i think i would like to recover from op for a month tho ...


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Ratsy, good luck with your tx hunni 

Kara, I would want to be healed before starting tx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think im edging towards waiting now unless waiting will hinder things of course


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your thoughts ladies.  Have been to morriston today. They can't reattach my gran's thumb so she's having a graft op tomorrow to close over the wound. She'll be in there till Thursday probably.  My grandad will be in Neville Hall til about Wed - in a lot of pain with his collar bone plus has a broken bone in his hand.
They are both in good spirits though so that's good.  Just hope they recover well being so old.

Scouse, sorry to hear about the bad news you've had. 

Kara, glad you've bought a new car.  I hate waiting for anything so can understand you wanting to down reg as soon as possible.  Did you recover well from your previous lap's?  Guess provided you feel fine and have recovered then should be ok.  

Jule, sounds like your 2 nephews were lovely but hard work this weekend!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww laura glad you grans thumb is gona be better, amazing what they can do

first lap i took 3 weeks but this are because i had an infected belly button second lap a few days, first lap was tube removeal


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara thats good luke is looking out for you and you can rest up before you get poked about again.

laura glad your grandparents are in good spirits hun, that will do them good 

Scouse sorry about the news youve had hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to say welcome to Ratsy!! Hi & good luck with your IUI.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ratsy ratsy

where are you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi how are you hun? counting down the days?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your grandparents seem ok laura they must be very strong for there age bless them


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya girls 

laura ~im glad your grandparent are ok hun and wont be long before they are back together and then they will heal    

jule~ loads of hugs to you hun im sorry for all ur bad news loads of hugs to get through the next couple of weeks      

scouse ~Im sorry for all your bad news you take care of ur self   

kara glad u got a new skyline  

loads of love to everyone i have missed


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Laura, I'm so very sorry to hear of your grandparents accident, bless them. I wish them both a speedy recovery. x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura.. glad your grandparents are doing ok x 

kara.. woo hoo a lovely new car.. girlie question now .. what colour is it  

scouse.. sorry to hear about your bad news xx take care

much love to everyone else

well as you can see i am not at work (as on ff) popsi has become ill after her op her ear has swollen very badly is bright red and has gunk coming out of it, so its either an infection (which we hope) or the op has been unsuccessful an she will have to have another (pray for her its not) so we off ot vets at 11.30 she is very pityful and feeling sorry for herself xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like an infection hunni

the car is sliver grey


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Aww popsi i hope she gets better x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello popsi i hope everything is ok with little popsi    

how are the rest of you girls this afternoon isnt a drab and dreary day


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya girls

If I create a new thread for you, did you mind it being called part 13  I know some people hate the number 13 and say it is unlucky  




Xxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

thats fine by me shellebell, #
i cant believe its time for a new thread already


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi em
she has an infection in it which they are now treating, until thats cleared they wont know if she needs another op, been a really horrible day today, John's had bad news about his job too   which could mean putting our whole adoption plans on hold 

sorry girls may or may not be round much the next few days x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww i am so sorry to hear about johns job popsi,  I hope things turn out good for you hun      

And i hope popsis ear clears up as well you have had a rubbish day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no popsi i am sorry

why would your adoption plans need to go on hold hun?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no popsi you are having a s##t day ..he hasnt lost his job has he ? i hope posis infection clears soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

where is everyone

i have booked my post op follow up for the 12th march lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171792.0

new home this way please ladies


----------

